#ubuntu-uy 2011-04-18
<virusuy> hla buenas noches
<magu42> hola virusuy 
<virusuy> como andas magu42 
<magu42> bien y vos virusuy ?
<virusuy> tranqui, recien cocine y comi
<virusuy> tomando coca tiradoen el sillon, nerdeando
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> andas solo?
<virusuy> no, esta la doña, pero no quiso cocinar hoy
<virusuy> ademas ta engripada
<magu42> uhh  que mal,  es la época de las gripes!!
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> deja..
<magu42> virusuy, no quiero ni imaginar lo que cocinaste!!
<virusuy> magu42: choclo, milanesas y pure de zapallo
<magu42> virusuy, pahh  que mezcla!!  jaja
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> genial
<virusuy> y por ahi que hubo ?
<magu42> nada tranquilo en la Paloma :-)
<magu42> de comida , mejor ni te comento
<virusuy> en la paloma y conectado al 3g ?
<virusuy> bah,
<virusuy> conectado al chat ?
<magu42> yes !!
<magu42> movistar  46 % de señal pero anda  bien
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> tas loco
<magu42> en serio
<virusuy> jajaja que genio
<magu42> es la primera vez que lo traigo y  segun movistar tienen señal, y tienen nomás!!
<magu42> hasta vi el informativo del 10 por adinettv
<virusuy> jajajaja genial
<virusuy> como esta la paloma, recontra frio me imagino
<magu42> hoy un dia horrible, pero mañana va a estar lindo,  asi que de una a la escollera a pescar
<virusuy> buenisimo
<magu42> es la unica semana que salgo al año , asi que voy a intentar  pescar aunque llueva a valdes  :-)
<virusuy> jajajajajaja
<virusuy> claro, hay que aprovechar
<magu42> balde*
<magu42> virusuy, y vos , te toca laburar?   o salis?
<virusuy> no
<virusuy> solo martes y miercoles
<virusuy> despues tengo libre
<virusuy> el jueves me iria a san jose
<virusuy> pero la verdad, no se. igual alla hay internet.. en la casa del suegro
<magu42> sos maragato?
<virusuy> no
<virusuy> yo soy de la coqueta del hum
<virusuy> de Mercedes
<virusuy> pero mi suegro se fue a vivir este año alla, porque es jefe del batallon de san jose
<virusuy> el es teniente coronel de las FFAA
<magu42> mercedes +1
<magu42> me encanta
<virusuy> encara. pero si sos adolescente te embola mismo
<magu42> si entiendo
<virusuy> porque no hay mucha variedad de diversion
<magu42> yo fui  mucho por maquinaria agricola y me enamoré de esa rambla
<magu42> pahh  suegro salado,  portate bien!!!
<virusuy> magu42: salado
<virusuy> jefe de estado mayor en la mision en el congo
<magu42> :-)
<virusuy> asi que imaginate 
<virusuy> igual, 10 puntos el loco..
<magu42> mi cuñada llegó hace poco de haiti y el novio igual
<magu42> tamos rodeados!!!
<virusuy> jajjajaja
<magu42> virusuy,  que tal tu nuevo adsl ?
<virusuy> magu42: genial!
<virusuy> nunca mas contento
<virusuy> contrate 1.2mbps
<virusuy> y son exactos
<virusuy> ademas, como demoraron como 1 mes en instalarlo, me dieron gratis ese mes de cable
<magu42> sip , lo medí en la casa de mi cuñada y dá justo 1.12 o 1.18    te recortan justo a 1.2mb  y anda bien
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> anda de lujo por suerte
<virusuy> 10 puntos tcc
<virusuy> hace unos dias estaba pensando en crear una especie de sitio 2.0
<virusuy> donde la gente haga comentarios sobre servicios, o consulte que tal X servicios de X empresa
<virusuy> onda como "reviews" de servicios que prestan distintas empresas
<magu42> ahh  algunas empresas te van a adorar!!!    sarcasmo on
<virusuy> Porque cuantas veces quisiste contratar o comprar tal servicio y no tenes a nadie a quien consultarle ???
<virusuy> magu42: la pagina solo seria un reflejo de la opinion de la gente
<magu42> ta bueno , te entiendo, por eso el sarcamo/on
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> es buena idea para un portal verdad?
<magu42> te van a quemar con leña verde algunos!!
<magu42> si es buena idea para los usuarios , nosotros todos
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> despues me escrachan en la calle
<virusuy> bueno se me cago banshee
<magu42> sigo fiel a mi Rhythmbox  jaja   lo mejor es enemigo de lo bueno
<magu42> si anda bien para que arreglarlo
<magu42> o sea sigo con mi Rhythmbox
<virusuy> si, eso es verdad
<virusuy> pero ni idea, porque se cago
<EduardoR> hola a todos
<virusuy> EduardoR: como andas?
<EduardoR> todo bien
<EduardoR> bueno, bah
<magu42> hola EduardoR 
<EduardoR> estoy en el NATTY 64 bits
<EduardoR> ta todo precioso
<EduardoR> peeeero 
<virusuy> jajaj que bueno
<EduardoR> ahora encuentro que el anviar un mensaje del Thunderbir, no sale y da error
<EduardoR> no encuentro como debugear eso
<EduardoR> antes había un log
<EduardoR> o sueño que en una época ahabía
<EduardoR> copié la carpeta .thunderbird completa
<EduardoR> parece andar todo, pero no envía
<EduardoR> ahora probé .xchat2 y aqui estoy 
<virusuy> EduardoR: de 1 a 10
<virusuy> el beta 2 de natty
<EduardoR> tenía una partición de 800GB de  /home, me llevo todo el día respaldar :(
<EduardoR> si, el beta 2
<EduardoR> estoy con otro disco igual al anterior, de 1T
<EduardoR> si todo sale mal, enchufo el anterior y no paso nada
<EduardoR> si sale bien, se va a el viejo de 1T
<EduardoR> y tengo todo listo para clonar Nattys en 2 minutos
<EduardoR> la imagen es de 1.1 GB
<EduardoR> en un pendrive hace sapitos...
<EduardoR> de 1 a 10 que?
<EduardoR> que lo valúe?
<EduardoR> le pondría 8
<EduardoR> ahora que voy agarrando los piques del Unity, voy volando
<EduardoR> primero que nada, AHORA SIRVE LA TECLA SUPER!!!!!!
<EduardoR> Una aplicación es SUPER y empezar a escribir el nombre
<EduardoR> y si dejás apretada la tecla SUPER, aparecen unos numeritos
<EduardoR> asi que el Firefox es SUPER 2
<virusuy> ahi va
<EduardoR> el Nautilus es SUPER 1
<magu42> EduardoR, vengo probando la 11.04  desde alfa 1 y reportando bugs  desde hdd con unetbootin con zsync pero nunca puede hacerle nada al panel superior.  Vos has podido ponerlo transparente o ago ?
<magu42> algo*
<EduardoR> supongo que hay que instalar el configurador de compiz 
<EduardoR> vi unos tutoriales que se pueden hacer mil cosas con eso
<magu42> ahh talvez, como nunca  lo instalé , te preguntaba por eso, veré el 28
<magu42> llegado el momento aparecerán mil tutos de : "como configurar esto o aquello en natty   jeje
<EduardoR> instalando compizconfig-settings-manager
<magu42> ahi vá 
<magu42> EduardoR, en resumen , te está andando bien 11.04  hasta ahora?
<magu42> teniendo en cuenta que es una beta , claro
<EduardoR> perfecto, y me acaba de saltar X de XCHAT del costado izquierdo avisando que me hablabas, muy gracioso
<EduardoR> compiz-plugins-extra también da cosas
<magu42> jaja  de panel lateral?
<virusuy> EduardoR: estan buenas las notificaciones ?
<magu42> virusuy,  no debe hablar , porque es debianero  :-)
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> debian encara
<magu42> virusuy, +1
<virusuy> mantener servidores con debian fue lo mejor que me paso en la vida
<virusuy> estable por demas
<virusuy> debian y centOS
<virusuy> en el trabajo, es seguridad y estabilidad certificada
<virusuy> ojo, en buenas manos
<magu42> por siempre el problema es la capa 8 !!!
<virusuy> magu42: amen
<virusuy> y la 9.. el jefe
<magu42> jaja
<virusuy> estaba probando la nueva version de openssh
<virusuy> te permite hacer transferencia entre servers con ssh sin necesidad de usar un intermediario
<virusuy> es decir
<virusuy> antes para pasar de un server a otro un archivo, siendo clientes, debes conectarte a uno, y mandarlo al otro con scp
<virusuy> hoy por hoy puedes hacer eso con 1 solo comando sin conectarte a uno de los dos servers
<virusuy> eso es hyper cool
<magu42> virusuy,  le pasó el agua a magu42  y googlea como loco
<magu42> :-)
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> son nerdeadas
<virusuy> che, un dia de estos habria que hacer videoconferencia entre todos
<magu42> nahh  te entendi pero no sé de manejar servers,  soy un ususrio muy curioso nomás
<virusuy> ahi va
<magu42> virusuy,  mejor reuniones presenciales , la inofrmacion vá mas rapido y alguna birra también
<virusuy> ajajaja
<virusuy> es verdad
<magu42> información*   escrbí  cualquiera 
<virusuy> magu42: jajaja salado
<magu42> arrannque a las 5 y media para acá , ando medio muerto
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> tengo ganas de comprarme un cel con android
<eduardor> hice pelota todo
<eduardor> estoy en el notebook
<magu42> yá quisiera yo.  pero son los caros esos
<magu42> eduardor, anda haciendo macanas
<eduardor> alguien sabe con que tecla salís de la sesión?
<eduardor> solo aparece el fondo
<eduardor> y funciona el control alt delete
<magu42> control imprimir pantalla r  e  i s u b 
<magu42> cada letra sin soltar contol imprimir pantalla
<eduardor> pero reiniciar limpio puedo
<eduardor> quieso salir de la sesion de usuario
<eduardor> quiero
<virusuy> ta fresco che.. 
<eduardor> nautilus está andando pero se peló unity
<magu42> eduardor, estás en una beta , tú mejor que nadie sabes en lo que andas .
<eduardor> es que habilité el cubo, y salió el unity
<eduardor> :P
<magu42> no caltentarum largum vivirum
<eduardor> si salgo de la sesion entro en el otro modo
<magu42> para mejor unity es un cambio radical, que llevará tiempo hacer que ande como todos queremos
 * virusuy disfruta de poder escuchar y ver podcast y videopodcast con su nuevo adsl :-D
<magu42> virusuy, ta chocho con su adsl!!
<eduardor> hay algun comando de terminal para salir de sesion
<eduardor> ?=
<magu42> paso
<eduardor> hecho
<eduardor> Ctrl-Alt L
<eduardor> Lock screen
 * magu42 anota en un papel!!
<eduardor> %$"@!!!!
<eduardor> se hizo pelota bien pelota
 * magu42 se despide , ya que mañana va a pescar algun pejerey , aunque deba tirarse al agua  :-)
<magu42> buneas noches 
<magu42> buenas*
<eduardor> gnome-session-save --kill --silent
<eduardor> ahora volvi a ener gnome
<virusuy> te crasheo unity ?
<eduardor> lo reventé activando el cubo
<virusuy> jajajaj
<eduardor> ahora está mezclado con las barras clasicas!!!
<eduardor> ubuntu clasico aparece con unity y el normal con Unity aparece solo el escritorio
<eduardor> sinunity
<eduardor> sin 
<eduardor> deberia recuperar el usuario
<eduardor> desde live
<eduardor> kamikaze total, lo tengo en pendrive
<eduardor> es parte del sistema de clonado
<eduardor> si funciona me cambio el nick, a EduRecovery :P
<EduNattyRecovery> Ye Ye Yeah
<EduNattyRecovery> virusuy me recibí de recuperador de escritorios :P
<EduNattyRecovery> creo que la opcion de deshabilitar unity es muuuy estúpida
<virusuy> jajajajaja
<EduNattyRecovery> el panel se ppuede cambiar de lugar y otras cosas
<EduNattyRecovery> pero kaputea todo
<EduNattyRecovery> 100% recuperado
<EduNattyRecovery> el Thunderbird, estaba tarado, ahora anda
<EduNattyRecovery> voy a comer algo y vuelvo, mentira caigo podrido :P
#ubuntu-uy 2011-04-19
<virusuy> magu42-off: q dice
 * magu42-off dice off porque está cenando  jejeje,     en un rato estoy
<virusuy> como andas magu42 
<virusuy> ahroa si
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> como andas virusuy 
<virusuy> aca, 
<magu42> '?
<virusuy> todo bien ?
<magu42> todo bien y vos?
<virusuy> se, tambien
<magu42> parece  que no quedó nadie en mvd!!
<magu42> al menos renion oficial no hubo, no?
<virusuy> nop
<virusuy> igual es mañana
<virusuy> la del irc
<magu42> porque martes?
<virusuy> no son los martes a las 22 ?
<magu42> eran los martes para que fueran despues de la reunion de flisol que eran los lunes
<magu42> pero normalmente acá son los lunes a las 22
<magu42> de hecho los dice en el topic cuando entrás al canal
<virusuy> ahh
<virusuy> jajaja, no, no se hizo
<virusuy> porque no hay nadie en turismo
<magu42> si, ya veo  :-)
<virusuy> como estuvo la pesca ?
<magu42> jaja  hoy me tocó tirar un alamo de 12 metros pegado a un vecino e inclinado hacia éste, toda una tarea!!  nada de pesca:-(
<magu42> mañana no me sacan de la costa haya o no pesca jeje
<virusuy> pero vos tenes casa alla
<virusuy> o alquilas?
<magu42> tenemos una cabaña que hicimos en 1980
<virusuy> pah
<virusuy> hay fotos ¡
<magu42> jaja no valen la pena te aseguro!!
<virusuy> jajajaja
 * magu42 se retira
<magu42> buenas noches
<laurence> hola magu no pasa nada por aca?
<EduardoR> hola pcapeluto
<pcapeluto> que tal Eduardor?
<EduardoR> con el Natty 64
<pcapeluto> Opaaa
<pcapeluto> viste que me llegó la caja con los CD's del 10.10?
<EduardoR> no reconocía la resolución del monitor 1280x1024
<EduardoR> si!!!!
<EduardoR> para los coleccionistas :)
<EduardoR> los 200?
<pcapeluto> Está bueno, porque muchos no van a querer el 11.04 en un principio
<pcapeluto> Son más
<EduardoR> jajaja, genial
<pcapeluto> Como te resultó el Natty?
<pcapeluto> te fue muy dificil de usar?
<EduardoR> ya lo tengo en la Acer One, el na Maldita EeePC 1201HA con gma500 y en el Core2Duo ahora con 64 bits
<EduardoR> todos perfectos
<EduardoR> bueno, primero hay que decir que descubrí la tecla SUPER
<pcapeluto> jajajajajaja
<pcapeluto> Viste que sirve
<pcapeluto> yo ya la usaba para intercambiar aplicaciones, Super+Tab
<EduardoR> con super apretada, te muestra la barra y  los numeros correspondientes
<pcapeluto> pero ahora tiene más uso
<EduardoR> super+1 abre nautilus
<EduardoR> super+2 abre Firefox, ...
<EduardoR> hay un documento con los shortcuts que está buenisimo
<pcapeluto> Bueno, pero eso depende del orden que tengas en el Launcher
<pcapeluto> si apretás la tecla Super y la dejás apretada te muestra los números/letras correspondientes en el Launcher
<EduardoR> y un reporte de usabilidad que cuenta que le pareció a un grupo de usuarios (no de ubuntu)
<pcapeluto> Yo vi ese reporte, quería traducirlo pero no me dió el tiempo
<EduardoR> el centro de software es la papelera!!!!
<EduardoR> El Ubuntu One nadie entiende que es!!!!
<pcapeluto> no hablaron muy bien de él, pero todos los que tubieron problemas eran usuarios WinKK
<pcapeluto> era de esperarse
<EduardoR> todo bien, pero los errores estan para pensar porque la gente se confunde
<EduardoR> el centro de software en una bosa de basura
<EduardoR> bolsa*
<EduardoR> y el logo de ubuntu parece de reciclaje
<pcapeluto> Si si... se entiende, hay cosas que tienen sentido
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJJAJAJA
<EduardoR> otra buena es que al ir a Aplicaciones , el cursor no parpadea
<EduardoR> por eso la gente da al click pensando que no da bola, cuando esta esperando tecla sin hacer masnada
<pcapeluto> Para mi hay algunos detalles que solucionar en Natty....
<EduardoR> no hay un monton de cosas de antes
<pcapeluto> El Dock debería poderse mover por las 4 laterales
<EduardoR> no esta mas la temperatura
<pcapeluto> Los applets de la bara superior
<EduardoR> se puede cambiar, está en la conf de compiz
<pcapeluto> Cambiar lo que?
<EduardoR> el ancho, las animaciones, un monton de cosas
<EduardoR> de que lado lo querés
<pcapeluto> Ah si... muchas cosas, pero el lado del Dock no
<EduardoR> s, claro que si
<EduardoR> en los 4 lados
<EduardoR> pero entra en conflicto con la animación de escritoris, y tenés que cambiar 2 cosas
<EduardoR> o te explota maaaal
<EduardoR> me paso 
<EduardoR> hay que tener otro usuario administrador y que no tengas login automatico
<pcapeluto> Pero vos pudiste cambiar de lugar el Dock?
<EduardoR> asi podés reiniciar y volver a un entorno grafico normal
<EduardoR> intenté varias cosas y en una hice todo pelota
<EduardoR> pero cambiar el dock es posible
<EduardoR> la opcion está
<pcapeluto> Dame un seg que reinicio mi sesión, porque hasta donde tenía entendido la configuración que te muestra es solo para que aparezca el Docky
<pcapeluto> el Dock
<EduardoR> pero si no se resuelve el conflicto, te quedás sin uniti y sin entorno gráfico
<pcapeluto> Ya deshabilité el paquete que quedaba en conflicto
<pcapeluto> Yo también ya hice pelota el Unity JAJAJAJA
<EduardoR> pero es la vista de los 4 escritorios, no hay que sacarlo
<EduardoR> pero es la vista de los 4 escritorios, no hay que sacarlo, hay que poner la animación para el otro lado, eso dice, pero salen 3 opciones y obviamente le di a la incorrecta :S
<EduardoR> para que lado la vas a cambiar?
<pcapeluto> Lo quise poner abajo
<pcapeluto> pero negativo
<pcapeluto> no cambia nada
<EduardoR> te muestra la pantallita con bordes verdes y rojo?
<pcapeluto> Si si eso si, 
<EduardoR> tenes que reiniciar el usuario, salir de la sesion
<EduardoR> y suertempila
<pcapeluto> pero eso es solo para decidir cuando aparece el Dock, es decir, si arrimás el mouse a  alguna de las esquinas aparece o en la parte superior, etc.
<EduardoR> por eso te dije, de crear otro usuario
<pcapeluto> Recién lo cambié, y reinicié mi usuario pero no anda
<pcapeluto> siempre aparece a la izquierda
<pcapeluto> entiendo que en las pantallas Wide mostrar algo en los laterales verticales no jode mucho porque hay más espacio
<pcapeluto> pero los Dock en estos laterales aceptan menos íconos
<EduardoR> yo estaba haciendo eso cuando me exploto y luego de recuperar, no tenia mas ganas de cambiar, je
<EduardoR> pero podes achicar el ancho de pixeles
<EduardoR> y entran muchos mas iconos
<EduardoR> el modo en que está son enormes, claro
<pcapeluto> Si si ya se.... pero no quiero los íconos chicos, quiero más íconos del tamaño correcto y apreciable, esto lo logro poniendo el Dock abajo o arriba
<EduardoR> Así podes usar hasta SUPER+9
<EduardoR> si, es verdad
<EduardoR> abajo estaría buento tambien, habrá que ver cuando aparezcan los tweaks
<pcapeluto> reo que tienen que cambiar el modo de mostrar los archivos, el Home de arriba debería mostrar las carpetas del Home, así sea en uno de los Lens
<pcapeluto> Ubuntu Tweak está trabajando en eso
<pcapeluto> Al escritorio le faltan Applets, con eso creo que se potenciaría mucho el uso
<pcapeluto> Supongo que en el 11.10 con la incorporación de Gnome3 eso va a ser posible
<EduardoR> me causo gracia que el skype, coloca el ícono a prepo
<EduardoR> en realidad está superpuesto, cuando abrís escritorios, aparece en los 4 flotando
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJJAA
<EduardoR> lo que me molesta es que no recuerdo los nombres de los programas
<pcapeluto> Que programas?
<EduardoR> y sin el nombre estás frito
<pcapeluto> para que querés saber los nombres?
<EduardoR> por ejemplo el creador de discos de inicio
<EduardoR> o de arranque, me volvió loco
<pcapeluto> panel de control
<EduardoR> porque creador es el brasero
<pcapeluto> Creador de discos de arranque
<EduardoR> el chiste es que no está!
<EduardoR> hay que instalarlo
<pcapeluto> Como que no si lo tengo acá
<pcapeluto> Está en la sección Hardware del centro de control
<EduardoR> en mis 3 nattys, no estaba y lo tuve que instalar usb-creator
<EduardoR> en el centro de software me mostraba como no instalado
<pcapeluto> Pah... yo siempre lo vi en el centro de control  y en el Dock lo tengo dentro de Sistema
<pcapeluto> Aplicaciones -> sistema
<EduardoR> yo no lo tenia
<pcapeluto> los tres que tenes son 64Bits?
<EduardoR> solo uno es 64
<pcapeluto> Que raro
<EduardoR> pero los otros eran beta 1
<EduardoR> y el de 64 beta 2
<pcapeluto> Si si.... yo instalé el Beta 1 y lo voy actualizando, va... en realidad lo tengo desde el Alpha 3, todo un kamikaze lo mío
<EduardoR> quizás es como se instale, porquue el gparted pasa igual
<EduardoR> está en live, pero al instalar no queda
<pcapeluto> Lo que quisiera saber es como programar los Lens
<pcapeluto> ya vi que estan apareciendo
<EduardoR> pero jugando con el clonezilla, aora soy un master, modificando particiones 
<pcapeluto> Twitter, Askubuntu y otros
<EduardoR> Lens sociales, leí creo, no?
<pcapeluto> Clonezilla te permite instalar una imágen de disco en otro como lo hace el ghost¿
<EduardoR> si, y particiones también
<pcapeluto> Ta.. pero hay que recuperar el Grub?
<EduardoR> CAssinelli hacía disco entero como /
<pcapeluto> o te lo clona con ggub y todo?
<EduardoR> si, grub incluido
<EduardoR> pero ya aprendí aha hacerlo por particiones y se puede compartir con Windows
<pcapeluto> Huuuu que bueno eso
<EduardoR> y volando
<pcapeluto> voy a tener que quemar una ISO e l Clonezilla
<EduardoR> en pendrive mejor
<EduardoR> usá el tuxboot
<EduardoR> el unetbootin no sirve en ubuntu
<EduardoR> http://tuxboot.org/download/files-on-sf.php
<pcapeluto> a ver
<EduardoR> ese los hace bien
<EduardoR> lo que me mató fue mover los 800GB de un disco de 1T a otro
<EduardoR> y clonezilla te recomiendo el maverick
<pcapeluto> Que hace el Tuxboot? es para crear discos USB con las ISO?
<EduardoR> porque soporta mas hardware que el de debian
<EduardoR> si, exacto
<EduardoR> el clonezilla, lo usaba con disco duro usb
<pcapeluto> laro
<EduardoR> pero a mi me gusta por SSH
<pcapeluto> Si, te permite hacer todo desde la red verdad?
<EduardoR> y alguna red no levanta en el clonezilla oficial
<EduardoR> es un poco mas lento
<pcapeluto> como hacés que los equipos que no tienen sistema reciban el ubuntu?
<EduardoR> clonezilla
<EduardoR> como?
<EduardoR> sin formateado ?
<pcapeluto> Es decir, tenés un equipo con la ISO de Ubuntu y el Clonezilla
<EduardoR> con un live lo formateas todo
<pcapeluto> querés que esa ISO se instale en todos los PC's de la red
<pcapeluto> como hacés que los otros terminales reciban esa instalación?
<EduardoR> te falta un paso importante, INSTALAR
<EduardoR> primero instalas todo en una maquina, luego clonas
<EduardoR> clonezilla no instala ISOs
<EduardoR> clona imágenes de disco o particiones
<pcapeluto> Es decir... vos clonas todo un PC en los otros PC's por medio de la red?
<EduardoR> o por disco usb
<pcapeluto> Bien... pero mi pregunta es.... como hacés para que clonezilla llegue a clonar un PC en los otros terminales, si lo otros terminales no tienen sistema
<EduardoR> el disco recién instalado queda como una imagen de 700MB
<EduardoR> con programas lo llevé a 1.1G
<EduardoR> como te dije, primero dejas una instalación linda con todo
<EduardoR> luego clonás el disco si querés hacerla fácil
<EduardoR> luego boot de clonezilla, restore disk y allí va disco de ubuntu instalado
<pcapeluto> Bien... si, clonar de disco a disco me parece bien y es sencillo
<pcapeluto> pero yo me refiero la clonación por medio de la red
<pcapeluto> como hacés para pasar de un PC a otro por la red si el otro equipo no tiene sistema?
<pcapeluto> usas pexe?
<EduardoR> cuando te pide "repositorio" o Source, le ponés el pendrive o por SSH la red
<EduardoR> a ver, una maquina instalada en la red, tiene open-ssh, me seguís?
<pcapeluto> Si si
<EduardoR> bien, el clonezilla  tiene una opción de clonar desde SSH
<EduardoR> te pregunta que conexion, yo pongo DHCP, 
<pcapeluto> Ok OK
<EduardoR> servidor, usuario, contraseña
<pcapeluto> pero en el terminal tenés que tener una unidad de CD
<EduardoR> en el terminal, puse el USB con el clonezilla, nada mas
<pcapeluto> Yo me refería a bootear esa terminal todo desde la REd y clonarle todo desde la red sin intervenir con C o Pendrive
<EduardoR> en el servidor había clonado una imagen del primer terminal instalado
#ubuntu-uy 2011-04-20
<EduardoR> si, claro, se puede bootear de red el clonezilla, pero es al pedo
<EduardoR> bootea en 30 segundos con pendrive
<EduardoR> y clona en 3 minutos una maquina entera
<EduardoR> si usás clonezilla a RAM, podés sacar el disco y seguir durante esos 3 minutos en otra maquina
<EduardoR> pero demorás mas moviéndote 
<EduardoR> que esperar a que termine
<EduardoR> son 3 minutos
<EduardoR> si la instalación está repleta de cosas puede ser mas lento claro
<EduardoR> Cassinelli, le hace de 20GB con miles de programas de diseño
<EduardoR> 20Gb la particion comprimida!
<pcapeluto> Si si est
<pcapeluto> á bueno
<EduardoR> pero usa disco externo que copia a 25MB por segundo
<EduardoR> por red son 10MB por seg
<pcapeluto> no son 100Mb/s ?
<pcapeluto> que red de porquería que tenés !!!!
<EduardoR> 100Mbits, son 10Mbytes maso
<EduardoR> por eso el ansioso usa USB
<pcapeluto> Por eso te digo, ahora que tenés redes 10/100/1000 JAJAJA
<EduardoR> pero lo que el hace en 4 minutos yo lo hago en 10min sin andar con cables de discos en el aire
<pcapeluto> que red de porquería tenés
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJAJA
<EduardoR> jajaja
<EduardoR> si, gigalan en el clonezilla live de 25MB, soñás
<pcapeluto> Bueno....  que opinión te merece lo que estás viendo de Natty entonces?
<EduardoR> primero el switch , los cables bien hechos, una joda
<pcapeluto> Recordá que los primeros que tienen que estar convencidos de su usabilidad somos nosotros
<EduardoR> yo contento
<pcapeluto> en la fiesta lanzamiento tenemos que estar todos contentos JAJAJA
<EduardoR> hay quue parender lo piques
<EduardoR> aprender*
<EduardoR> el Configuracion del sistema en el apagar (!)
<EduardoR> la tecla SUPER
<EduardoR> configurar los lanzadores
<pcapeluto> jajajajaj
<EduardoR> moverlos de ubicación 
<EduardoR> sacar el Ubuntu One :P
<pcapeluto> La configuración del sistema es lo peor que he visto en ubicaciones
<EduardoR> jajaja
<pcapeluto> vos no usas Ubuntu One?
<pcapeluto> está muy bueno el servicio que te dan
<EduardoR> lo vi en un video, es el ejemplo de "eliminar lanzador"
<pcapeluto> jajajajajajajaj
<EduardoR> hay una cosa que hay que enseñar y es importante
<EduardoR> es como respaldar bien
<pcapeluto> que proponés?
<EduardoR> las carpetas .* de firefox y de thunderbird son esenciales
<EduardoR> la de xchat tambien :P
<EduardoR> y como esas, debe habér un montón
<EduardoR> la gente le gusta guardar contraseñas
<EduardoR> tener que recuperar contraseñas de todos los servicios que te olvidaste, es un embole
<EduardoR> hay que hacer una lista
<pcapeluto> Si... pero Firefox te da la posiblidad de sincronizar eso
<EduardoR> algunos están en .config o algo así
<pcapeluto> tiene un servicio dedicado a guardar las claves, marcadores y demás
<pcapeluto> algo como tiene Chrome con tu cuenta de Google
<EduardoR> yo uso el Xmarks
<EduardoR> pero la uso con marcadores, las contraseñas no las guardo allí, no confio tanto
<pcapeluto> Si si, es cierto
<EduardoR> pero imaginate que tengas 6 o 10 servicios de esos boludos, respaldar las carpetas . y al volverlas está todo perfecto como antes
<EduardoR> tenia 3GB de mails en thunderbir
<EduardoR> copiada la carpeta y arrancó todo
<EduardoR> el perfil completo
<EduardoR> son como 5 cuentas de mail todas con complicaciones
<EduardoR> firmas, filtros
<EduardoR> ahora tengo que cambiar la firma que dice Lucid Linx :P
<pcapeluto> Debería existir alguna herramienta para backapear todo tu perfil
<EduardoR> si, pero que no te traiga todo porque te queda el gnome de antes, jajaj
<EduardoR> me encanta lo del NEtworkManager que no importa que boton del mouse, aparece todo
<EduardoR> el giver no arranca :(
<EduardoR> el LibreOffice no tiene Global menu, hay que hacer algo?
<EduardoR> synaptic tampoco :(
<pcapeluto> el synaptic no se
<pcapeluto> para Libreoffice hay un agregado
<pcapeluto> Viste que Oracle regresa la marca openOffice a la comunidad?
<pcapeluto> sudo apt-get install lo-menubar
<EduardoR> se lo pueden meter en lo que tengan Open!
<EduardoR> el lo-menubar hay que reiniciar algo?
<pcapeluto> Solo reinicias el LibreOffice
<EduardoR> habia puesto la precarga
<EduardoR> maté el proceso soffice
<EduardoR> ya está lindo :)
<pcapeluto> jaaja
<pcapeluto> Yo creo que deberían retomar OpenOffice
<EduardoR> ahora es un amblema
<pcapeluto> es una marca reconocida y más "linda"
<EduardoR> emplema
<EduardoR> emblema*
<EduardoR> te comentaba al principio, queno me reconiocia el monitor
<pcapeluto> En que resolución lo tenés?
<EduardoR> es un LCD de 1280 x 1024
<EduardoR> un lindo 4:3
<EduardoR> y se veía bien, en 1152 x noseque
<EduardoR> pero no era perfecto
<EduardoR> parece que el detector de edid es de i386
<EduardoR> y ni el driver privativo ni el nouveau sabían que hacer
<pcapeluto> Ah... es la instalación de 64Bits esa?
<EduardoR> el programa existe, solo que no se comunica
<EduardoR> si, 64
<EduardoR> si, vamo a ser kamikaze, vamo a hacerlo bien
<EduardoR> jajajaja
<EduardoR> entonces ya al tercer día de calentura, 
<EduardoR> agarré el xorg.conf del lucid, y se lo metía a este
<EduardoR> y anda perfecto
<EduardoR> parece joda, es que no lo autodetecta solamente
<EduardoR> tendría que probar Natty en 32 y ver que pasa
<pcapeluto> Seguro.... viste que los de 64Bits siempre tienen alguna cosa
<pcapeluto> o que no les anda el Flash o que no les funciona una red
<pcapeluto> siempre tienen algo
<EduardoR> tambien eso
<EduardoR> no había flash siguiendo los pasos de firefox
<Naudy> buenas noches
<Naudy> saludos
<EduardoR> pero agregé un ppa de no sequien que se ocupa de los boludos 64 bits
<EduardoR> hola Naudy!
<EduardoR> felices pascuas!
<Naudy> hola EduardoR... yo terminando de organizar las las fotos del Flisol en flickr
<Naudy> http://www.flickr.com/photos/naudy/sets/72157626339517267/
<Naudy> Felices pascuas para ustedes tambien
<Naudy> :)
<EduardoR> habrá que ver, nosotros tenemos pocas subidas
<EduardoR> pcapeluto, vos sacastes fotos?
<EduardoR> solo Roland vi que subió
<Naudy> es  q a veces uno esta full time y casi no puede sacar foto ... yo este 2011 fueron menos q las de 2010
<pcapeluto> Que tal Naudy... no, yo no saqué fotos, tengo creo que alguna en el celular de mi mujer, pero no las he pasado
<pcapeluto> En esta FliSOL quedé bastante afuera, la enfermedad me dejó muy alejado
<EduardoR> yo tengo que contactar un periodista que estuvo sacando muchas y videos, pero no lo hice aún
<pcapeluto> al final se decidió por el afiche para la fiesta lanzamiento?
<EduardoR> si, yo no sacaría ninguna foto, si estás rebotando de problema en problema
<Naudy> bueno en este Flisol yo me entere
<pcapeluto> yo le había hecho algunas modificaciones
<Naudy> q va el mismo va cambiar
<Naudy> de nombre
<Naudy> y ya va ser un evento mas mundial
<Naudy> para unir a paises no hispanos
<EduardoR> sabía que españa había pedido
<EduardoR> ese cambio
<EduardoR> pero que sea mundial está mejor
<Naudy> si la mayoria de los paises latinos tambien esta apoyando eso
<EduardoR> si van a cambiar de nombre, que sea de una sola vez, jeje
<Naudy> claro
<pcapeluto> n a tener que "profesionalizar" el asunto porque sino año tras año la cosa viene peor
<EduardoR> sabés cuantas ciudades fueron esta vez?
<Naudy> ni idea...
<EduardoR> si eran como 250, siendo mundial pueden ser 500 
<EduardoR> por tirar un número
<EduardoR> y va a crecer
<EduardoR> año a año
<pcapeluto> Vieron los eventos en otros países?
<pcapeluto> estamos en el horno
<EduardoR> solo por facebook
<pcapeluto> Hay uno de los países que se armó un Blog para ellos
<pcapeluto> solo usan la Wiki para actualizar la organización
<Naudy> si la verdad este 2011
<pcapeluto> pero la comunicación con el mundo exterior la hacen con un Worpress
<Naudy> muchas cuidades en latinoamerica
<Naudy> dieron al 100%
<Naudy> en cuanto a organizacion y logistica
<EduardoR> aqui discutimos eso tambien, la wiki de flisoluruguay.info es dura para noticias
<pcapeluto> Perdon....
<pcapeluto> la Wiki es dura....
<EduardoR> si, un blog es mas agil
<pcapeluto> Yo tengo algunas ideas para presentar
<EduardoR> la gente se siente intimidada por la sintaxis de wiki
<pcapeluto> tenemos que reunirnos en Ubuntu Uruguay
<pcapeluto> Tengo una posición un tanto particular con eso de la participación
<pcapeluto> está bien que sea abierto pero cuando hay muchos casiques para pocos indios la cosa no funciona eficientemente
<EduardoR> me juego a decir que 2012 la organizamos Ubuntu con fedora
<EduardoR> fuimos los que laburamos
<Naudy> y lo excelente 
<pcapeluto> Yo tengo algo un poco más ambicioso
<Naudy> de todo eso amigo es ver a todas las comunidades unidas
<Naudy> sin nigun problema
<Naudy> todo trabajando como el palabra lo dice " comunidad"
<pcapeluto> El problema es que las comunidades en Uruguay no actúan sin ningun problema
<pcapeluto> Son muchas cabezas opinando
<EduardoR> las reuniones que tuvimos con Fedora uruguay fueron mejor que las organizativas del flisol
<pcapeluto> y muchas posturas diferentes
<pcapeluto> Hay un tema entre la filosofía y la práctica que se ve desde hace tiempo
<pcapeluto> y en FliSOL se VE MUCHO MAS
<pcapeluto> Las posturas filosóficas son buenas pero en la práctica son muchas veces inviables
<pcapeluto> no siempre pero en algunos casos se lleva a los extremos
<pcapeluto> y eso tranca todo
<EduardoR> jaja, en noviembre nos reunimos y quien quiera esperar a febrero, ya habrá llegado tarde
<EduardoR> en uruguay todo despierta de las vacaiones en febrero marzo, y a esa altura no se puede hacer nada
<Naudy> claro
<Naudy> todos quiere playa
<EduardoR> arrancamos en noviembre
<Naudy> sol y arena
<Naudy> como decimos aca
<pcapeluto> A ver...
<pcapeluto> Yo tengo una idea en la cabeza que estoy tratando de cuadrar lo mejor posible
<pcapeluto> es un poco juntar dos ideas
<EduardoR> terminamos el lanzamiento 11.10 y asi nomás empezamos flisol 2012, tomá!!!
<pcapeluto> se acuerdan que hace unos meses se reunieron todos los grupos con la finalidad de formar un "Grupo de Grupos"
<pcapeluto> ?
<pcapeluto> bueno
<EduardoR> Freedom Day
<pcapeluto> no se e que quedó eso
<pcapeluto> pero estaría bueno
<pcapeluto> "Profesionalizar" los eventos
<pcapeluto> con que me refiero a esto
<pcapeluto> bien
<pcapeluto> es algo así
<EduardoR> si, ahora con lo de rotar las cabezas, nadie adquiere práctica
<pcapeluto> Tener una "Organización" que nuclee a todos los grupos que realicen eventos a lo largo del año (FliSOL inclusive)
<pcapeluto> Esa organización debería tener como objetivo disponer de recursos para darle a los grupo, "imprentas, remeras, publicidad, etc. etc. etc."
<EduardoR> si, por eso este año al lanzamiento 11.04 empezamos por invitar a Fedora y rompemos el hielo
<pcapeluto> todo lo que falla a la hora de organizar nuestros eventos
<pcapeluto> En lugar de que cada grupo con cada evento tenga que salir corriendo a última hora para buscar imprenta, hacer promoción y todo eso, simplemente se dedique a lo que tiene que hacer que es organizar sus contenidos
<EduardoR> este año falto "protocolo", mandar cartas de papel con firmas
<pcapeluto> todo lo demás lo hace esta Organización
<pcapeluto> con recursos económicos que son aportados por los grupos que la integren
<EduardoR> lo que pasa, que no hacemos eventos orientados a "crear comunidad", a tener gente que se sume a la causa
<Naudy> excelente...  eso fue lo hicimos nosotros aqui en caracas conseguimos muy buenos patrocionadores
<Naudy> q nos dieron muy buenos almuerzos
<pcapeluto> por ejemplo, se aporta dinero por parte de cada grupo a una "cuenta en común" esta cuenta se divide entre la cantidad de grupos y se destina a obtener esos recursos que le falten
<Naudy> y hasta jugos y aguas para las personas
<pcapeluto> Supongamos que hay 10000 pesos en la cuenta
<pcapeluto> y somos 5 grupos
<EduardoR> este año debe haberse ganado algo de plata, porquelo de las camisetas fue muy bien
<pcapeluto> entonces cada grupo tendría 2000 pesos para gastar en su evento
<EduardoR> y es mejor que nada como hasta ahora
<EduardoR> lo de los patrocinadores estuvo muy lento
<pcapeluto> evidentemente que con cada evento los grupos deberían ganar dinero (DERIAN GANAR DINERO) así se vuelca algo de esa plata a la cuenta en comun, de esta manera la cuenta crece y para el siguiente evento se dispone de más dinero para gastar en el evento
<EduardoR> yo conseguí uno bueno
<pcapeluto> Toda la obtención de patrocinadores, materiales, otas de prensa etc. etc. no la deberían hacer los grupos sino la organización que los nuclea
<EduardoR> y al final no se promocionó nada
<pcapeluto> así siempre se manejan los mismos recursos para todos los grupos y no hay que correr atrás de ellos
<EduardoR> a mi me entristece que Linux Uruguay parece estar en otro planeta
<pcapeluto> Siguen con pensamientos retrógrados
<EduardoR> estoy en sus listas, pero nadie mostró el mas minimo interes en la organizacion de FLISOL
<EduardoR> dieron charlas en otras ciudades eso me consta
<pcapeluto> mientras se siga pensando que ganar 2 pesos por remera es "acceder a un Botín" seguiremos en la misma
<EduardoR> eso fue un caso aislado
<pcapeluto> Ese caso aislado se repite y se repite... todos los años es la misma historia Eduardor
<pcapeluto> si hablás de plata te tildan de "Maldito Capitalista"
<pcapeluto> Parece que no se entiende que los eventos no son "Gratuitos"
<pcapeluto> Es gratis para la gente que va
<pcapeluto> pero hacerlos cuesta caro
<virusuy> buenas noches
<pcapeluto> y la plata siempre sale de nuestros bolsillos (no me incluyo este año) pero siempre es la misma historia
<EduardoR> jaja, es un poco siniestro, pero lo que pasa que siendo un evento al año, la plata queda guardada en el bolsillo de alguien durante un año
<pcapeluto> A eso voy con lo de armar una organización con una cuenta en común, una cuenta bancaria me refiero
<EduardoR> tiene que moverse mas "esta comunidad"
<pcapeluto> buenas noches virusuy
<EduardoR> hola, entraron gente nueva!
<Triviox> buenas :)
<EduardoR> hola virusuy y Triviox
<virusuy> buenas pcapeluto EduardoR 
<EduardoR> las cuentas bancarias son un lío, jaja
<Triviox> hola eduardor, virusuy pcapeluto
<EduardoR> pero obligan a hacer las cosas bien
<pcapeluto> Eso mismo... me sacaste las letras del teclado
<virusuy> uhhhhhh
<virusuy> hablan de plata
<virusuy> vuelvo en un rato :-P
<pcapeluto> Me parece que dentro de las comunidades somos bastante grandes, Fedora es otro que crece y crece
<pcapeluto> se debería tomar la posta
<pcapeluto> pero no tratar el tema de plata como una mala palabra
<pcapeluto> no hace daño
<pcapeluto> y es necesaria
<virusuy> y si alguien se agarra la plata y se las toma ?
<virusuy> no es por desconfiar, pero hasta de mi mismo desconfio
<Triviox> estan viendo para hacer un fondo de guita?
<pcapeluto> Bueno... el tema es que para eso hace falta una organización "descente"
<pcapeluto> con encargados "descentes" y capaces de ser auditados
<pcapeluto> Es decir... se sabe que entra tanta plata y la cuenta debería tener movimientos de tal o cual manera
<virusuy> si, como hace hackerspace
<virusuy> tiene sus cuentas en un documento y lo pasan por mail list
<pcapeluto> todo lo que esté fuera de ese aspecto es una "irregularidad"
<virusuy> por mi estaria bien
<pcapeluto> Hay que pulir el concepto y trabajarlo para que funcione
<EduardoR> por eso pedí que "contaran como se habían vendido las camisetas de las otras organizaciones, yo hice y publiqué los numeros
<pcapeluto> pero deberíamos llamar a una reunión para discutir sobre el tema y después que se tenga algo medio armado hacer una reunión general con los otros grupos
<pcapeluto> El problema es la organización
<pcapeluto> está desorganizada
<EduardoR> entre los que pusieron plata hice todo el detalle, si alguien quiere verlo lo tengo
<pcapeluto> no puede pasar eso
<pcapeluto> no puede haber 20 personas decidiendo , opinando y metiendo dudas sobre lo que se hace o no
<EduardoR> no devolví todo aún, pero es que hay algunas camisetas que me quedaron por entregar, la tuya pcapeluto, por ejemplo :P
<pcapeluto> tiene que ser un grupo reducido que maneje las cosas generales, y si 20 personas quieren aportar que lo hagan pero no pueden ser los que tomen desiciones sino nunca se hace nada o se hace mal o tarde
<EduardoR> lo que paso, es que no se esperaba que hubiera que hacerlo, y no había experiencia
<pcapeluto> Si... mi remera... ni me lo digas que tengo a mi mujer pateando todas las noches
<pcapeluto> El problema es que el no se esperaba a estas alturas no debería pasar
<pcapeluto> por lo menos no en estos temas
<EduardoR> no son remeras, son camisetas. Las remeras tienen cuello y botoncitos :P
<pcapeluto> Ah bue.... saliste Sastrecillo valiente ahora
<pcapeluto> mirá que era gay !!!
<EduardoR> las remeras son mas caras :)
<virusuy> gente, me voy a leer sobre packaging en ubuntu
<EduardoR> querés remera o camiseta?
<virusuy> si me precisan para algo me tiran ping
<pcapeluto> Dale virusuy
<pcapeluto> nos vemos
<pcapeluto> Yo no vi las remeras entonces
<EduardoR> enpaquetame un script que necesito
<pcapeluto> no te empaqueto nada
<EduardoR> el tema que me pedís una combinacion que no hay
<EduardoR> querés negra XXL y y ano hay mas
<pcapeluto> pero había cuando la pedí
<EduardoR> y ya no hay mas*
<pcapeluto> pero ta
<pcapeluto> seguiré recibiendo las patadas de mi mujer
<EduardoR> no le gusta blanca?
<EduardoR> hay blanca
<pcapeluto> Con animalitos?
<EduardoR> perá que me fijo
<EduardoR> si , XXL blanca con animalitos 
<pcapeluto> Guardame una
<pcapeluto> pero no van a hacer negras?
<EduardoR> ya estaba guardada :)
<EduardoR> bueno, hacer nuevas, habría que ver
<EduardoR> primero, aquello fue una garronada al profe y al CDI
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJA
<EduardoR> asi que hay que ver, primero que dejamos en el CDI
<EduardoR> yo propuse regalar el libro a la biblioteca
<EduardoR> como una atención
<EduardoR> y de paso cañazo
<pcapeluto> me parece bien
<pcapeluto> podría ser
<EduardoR> con una carta de agradecimiento
<EduardoR> al final no regalamos nada en el flisol, unas bestias
<EduardoR> cuando me llamaron, dejé colgado a uno en emdio de una explicacion, todo mal
<EduardoR> lo otro, ya no está para camisetas
<EduardoR> habría que buscar algo mas abrigado
<EduardoR> y también sirven para Octubre ;)
<EduardoR> aunque no creo que sobren por mucho tiempo
<EduardoR> pero tendrían que ser polos o algo asó
<EduardoR> así
<EduardoR> el diseño, no puede ser de nuevo de animalitos, porque no da la resolución en tela gruesa
<EduardoR> asi que queda logo u otro diseño
<EduardoR> yo pensé en la cola de la ballena como tenia el video de Bono
<EduardoR> pero con un UBUNTU abajo
<pcapeluto> la cara de galgo?
<EduardoR> otra vez con eso?
<EduardoR> es la cola de la narvada, carajo!
<EduardoR> aunque puede ser la cola de cualquier ballena ok
<EduardoR> la otra es las ballenas narvadas y de nuevo UBUNTU 
<EduardoR> o UBUNTU:UY con los dos circulos de amigos y del tero
<pcapeluto> Ja... puede ser
<EduardoR> pero no hay resolución para demasiado detalle, asi que tiene que ser elemental el diseño
<pcapeluto> podríamos proponer un "concurso" de diseños
<EduardoR> las 2 narvadas y el Ubuntu ya está al límite
<EduardoR> hay 2 semanas, no da el tiempo
<EduardoR> aunque se puede hacer una encuesta
<EduardoR> se hacen los 3 o 4 diseños y que voten, se imprimen en la semana, a las corridas, ojo 
<EduardoR> el concurso es para octubre, que se puede involucrar al CDI
<pcapeluto> o del afiche enque quedamos?
<EduardoR> no se, lo mandaron por mail a la lista, no?
<EduardoR> estaba colgado lo del lugar
<EduardoR> es que Humberto Tomasino no esta en Uruguay, y el que confirmó el lugar fue Barrios
<EduardoR> pero luego me dijeron que debia ser Tomasino el de la ultima palabra
<EduardoR> pero no creo que nos pateen el tarro
<pcapeluto> Pero entonces confirmado no está lo del inju?
<EduardoR> está 99% y es Extensión Cultura
<pcapeluto> Que problemáticos que son
<pcapeluto> Si si... eso, lo del inju
<EduardoR> no confundas, el INJu es del ministerio de desarrollo, y Extensión es de la Universidad
<pcapeluto> Tendríamos que hacer cartas de invitación
<EduardoR> a quien?
<EduardoR> siempre hay que hacer
<EduardoR> en quien pensabas?
<pcapeluto> Quizás algún medio de prensa o periodista o columnista
<EduardoR> yo pensaba mas en "comunicados de prensa"
<EduardoR> eso, es lo mismo
<pcapeluto> sibueno, también
<EduardoR> si, es lo que hago en el museo, aunque no redacto yo :P
<EduardoR> lo del cartel no si tanto, yo creo que es mas importante los banner para las webs, los blogs
<EduardoR> como este http://flisoluruguay.info/_media/organizacion:2011:montevideo:flisol2011-128.png
<EduardoR> o el de GlobalJAm
<EduardoR> http://www.lanave.com.uy/banner_horizontal_ubuntu_global_jam_11.04.png
<EduardoR> ese diseño, vertical para poner en ubuntu.org.uy
<EduardoR> pero con las ballenas
<pcapeluto> Si si... pero los carteles o afiches está bueno para poner en las carteleras de los centros educativos por ejemplo
<EduardoR> si, tambien
<EduardoR> el día del cartel, se me cruzaron varias versiones mientras estaba offline
<EduardoR> hola magu42
<magu42> hola EduardoR 
<EduardoR> y colisionamos, jaja
<EduardoR> tengo que juntarlas
<EduardoR> las primeras tenían errores horrorgrágicos
<pcapeluto> que tal Magu42
<magu42> hola pcapeluto 
<pcapeluto> que ideas se te colisionaron
<EduardoR> yo le puse la direccion , horarios y otras cosas, al final no se cual tenia que cosa
<EduardoR> tengo que versionar las versiones de virusuy y tuyas
<pcapeluto> Ok, creo que el de las direcciones y horarios lo llegué a ver
<EduardoR> que horario, ya que estamos?
<pcapeluto> puedo juntarlo con el mío y armo uno completo
<pcapeluto> Pah... lo del horario si....mmmm como lo hacemos
<EduardoR> yo mandé al final, uno que no había visto las modificaciones del medio
<pcapeluto> No viste el mío
<pcapeluto> tenía el cambio de letra a la de ubuntu y un recuadro gráfico con algo de texto
<EduardoR> rubianes dijo: Buenisimo!! creo que el mejor seria de 1 o 2 hasta las 5 o 6 no?
<EduardoR> sabés que yo lo hablaría con Mónica Lago que va a organizar allí, que te parece?
<EduardoR> (ya bajé lubuntu-natty-beta1.iso)
<EduardoR> lubuntu también existe!!!!
<EduardoR> demoré toda la tarde, pero lo bajé
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJAJ
<pcapeluto> no se pah que
<pcapeluto> jajajaja
<pcapeluto> si Mónica va a formar parte del Staff organizador deberíamos incluirla en estas desiciones
<EduardoR> lubuntu 64 bits, sería bien absurdo
<EduardoR> vamos a tener una reunión el lunes o el martes
<pcapeluto> después de todo los horarios que propongamos deberían ir de la mano con lo que los funcionarios pueden estar
<EduardoR> ella tiene que estar, claro
<pcapeluto> creo que de 14 a 18 está bien
<EduardoR> es la de las llaves
<pcapeluto> un poco extenso creo
<EduardoR> pero si metemos charlas, no es tanto
<pcapeluto> pero depende del contenido
<pcapeluto> claro
<pcapeluto> eso
<EduardoR> cassinelli me decia que el tipo de Almaplast tiene que contar su experiencia
<EduardoR> el loco de la imprenta, como es..
<EduardoR> Bertúa
<EduardoR> es otro que arruga un poco, pero le metemso
<EduardoR> le damos un poco de animo
<EduardoR> el del cyber de la charla de flisol de  los juegos
<pcapeluto> El de los juegos en Linux está perdido
<EduardoR> que todos juntos cuenten su esperiencia, es mejor que un power point
<pcapeluto> jajajaj
<pcapeluto> no convence a nadie que Linux es una plataforma de juegos
<EduardoR> pero lo ubico, era cliente
<EduardoR> jariola, viste Savage 2?
<EduardoR> estamos por conseguir meter el crysis 2 en playonlinux y TA
<virusuy> che pcapeluto 
<EduardoR> el primo de edu es un fisurado, y está en eso. Volante, pedales 
<EduardoR> ya vengo
<virusuy> viste la lista de correos de ubuntu uruguay
<virusuy> viste que cuando mandan un mail dice "Lista de correo de Ubuntu Uruguay [asunto]"
<virusuy> podrias cambiarlo, porque es largo y no se entiende muy bien
<virusuy> algo tipo "Lista de correo de ubuntu-uy | [asunto] "
<virusuy> o "[Lista de correos de ubuntu-uy] Asunto"
<pcapeluto> Por que decis que no se entiende?
<virusuy> porque es largo
<virusuy> no sabes si el titulo es parte del asunto o no
<virusuy> con [] separas el titulo del mail del asunto en si
<pcapeluto> Me fijo
 * virusuy esta creando su entorno pbuilder para empaquetar en natty :-D
<pcapeluto> esteee.... que es eso de pbuilder?
<virusuy> es un sistema que crea un entorno virtual minimo y limpio para empaquetar codigo fuente
<virusuy> podes crear varios entornos pbbuilder.. por ejemplo, un entorno cuyo sistema sea natty, otro maverick y otro sid de Debian
<virusuy> lo bueno es que al momento de empaquetar alli, el paquete sale limpito, y no afecta a tu sistema real
<EduardoR> la lista debería ser [Ubuntu-UY]
<pcapeluto> tenés claro como es el tema del empaquetamiento de archivos?
<virusuy> pcapeluto: estoy estudiando eso
<EduardoR> si hay una sola, y es de mails, que va a ser sino
<virusuy> pcapeluto: tengo como objetivo este año ser el mantenedor de un paquete por lomenos
<virusuy> por lo menos 1 ... si pudiera mas, se verá
<virusuy> y con eso ser ubuntu member 
<EduardoR> yo, la semana que viene me pongo a aempaquetar para XO
<pcapeluto> Es interesante
<virusuy> y despues MOTU ... pero vamos paso a paso
<pcapeluto> podríamos tener alguna reunioncita....
<virusuy> es super interesante
<virusuy> si.. sin dramas.. soy nuevo en todo esto 
<pcapeluto> Hoy me preguntaron si se podía instalar el emesene en la XO
<pcapeluto> justamente
<virusuy> soporta rpm verdad?
<virusuy> porque es fedora + sugar
<virusuy> o me equivoco
<EduardoR> nop
<EduardoR> no hay pass de admin
<EduardoR> el metodo es otro
<EduardoR> deben ponerse todos los libs como del usuario en /home/olpc/
<pcapeluto> Acabo de mandar un correo a la lista
<EduardoR> le llaman sugarizar
<pcapeluto> las del liceo también tienen sugar? me habían dicho que podían traer KD
<EduardoR> GENIAL!!!!!
<pcapeluto> E
<EduardoR> las azules tienen Sugar y Gnome
<EduardoR> pero con la misma joda, no hay pass de admin
<pcapeluto> Que ganas de romper con eso
<magu42> las blancas con celeste tienen metasys  con kde
<magu42> basado en meego
<pcapeluto> alghabían dicho de eso si
<EduardoR> las magallanes?
<magu42> si , las magallanes,  tengo a mi hija dandome letra :-)
<EduardoR> jaja, es igual que la Acer One
<EduardoR> idem, CPU y RAM
<pcapeluto> Bueno, no pueden quejarse, les dieron PC's descentes
<magu42> me dice que demoran 30 seg en arrancar
<virusuy> magu42: lleva alguna a la release party
<virusuy> asi la vichamos
<virusuy> :-)
<pcapeluto> jajajajajajaj
<EduardoR> si  me dejan, llevo la azul normal
<magu42> ya quisiera pero no se la han dado aun, sino seguro llevaba
<virusuy> EduardoR: opa! nice
<EduardoR> la moña y la túnica
<virusuy> lleve lleve
<virusuy> ah
<virusuy> xD
<virusuy> bueh, me fui a leer un poco mas.. ta super interesante
<magu42> entró a tercero este año desde un privado , asi que queda para el final
<EduardoR> el museo va a crear algo de contenido para ceibalitas, y pedimos al LATU, pensando que no nos daban nada, y al toque nos dieron las 2 la verde y la azul
<pcapeluto> Jajajja yo tengo que meter todos los CD's de Ubuntu de arriba de la cama antes que llegue mi mujer, si ve los 250 me tira para afuera a mi, la caja y los discos
<EduardoR> sacando fotos?
<magu42> pcapeluto, pudiste sacar los discos!!!   que bueno!!
<EduardoR> ya me imagino retozando sobre los CDs de ubuntu como RicoMcPAto sobre las monedas
<pcapeluto> Si si.... los traje esta tarde, son los del 10.10, tenías que ver la cara de la aduanera, no entendía nada de lo que veía
<virusuy> che EduardoR hay nuevas camisas?
<magu42> pcapeluto, :-)
<virusuy> pcapeluto: no sabes como calientan esas cajas
<EduardoR> sabés que hay 2 palabras que nos falta incorporar y están claras en el texto de apoyo al flisol de presidencia
<virusuy> EduardoR: son "Instalen Windows" ??
<EduardoR> CULTURAL y 
<EduardoR> Y EL OTRO ME OLVIDÉ , PODÉS CREER?
<EduardoR> jajaja
<EduardoR> que pasguato
<EduardoR> en el texto ese que se subió estaba genial
<pcapeluto> por que es que calientan esas cajas?
<EduardoR> para llevarlas a la cama!!!
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJA
<EduardoR> hace frío :)
<pcapeluto> Ya está pedido el 11.04
<pcapeluto> espero tener la caja para la fiesta lanzamiento
<EduardoR> algo de la brecha tecnologica o la alfabetización digital
<EduardoR> en todos los pedidos que hacemos, deberíamos incluir esas palabras, que la gente relaciona mas a cosas de este mundo
<EduardoR> lo de Software Libre es algo que solo el que está en el tema conoce.
<pcapeluto> la gente asocia el Software Libre con algo gratuito.... igual que Windows UE, es Software Libre
<EduardoR> pero decir que es un evento Cultural, es algo que no hacemos, pero es en esencia lo que es
<EduardoR> esa perorata ya está mas que gastada
<EduardoR> es un hecho que si por 20 años siguen diciendo lo mismo y la cosa no camina, es un marketing que no funciona
<EduardoR> por eso hay que usar nuevas palabras como "reducir la brecha digital", es para "crear una nueva cultura de software legal"
<pcapeluto> Eso es evidente
<pcapeluto> desde que tengo memoria que Linux (perdón GNU/Linux) está en el 1% de uso
<pcapeluto> Les cuento algo curioso que me pasó en la aduana hoy respecto a eso
<pcapeluto> Le intentaba explicar a la aduanera que esto no tenía valor comercial
<pcapeluto> que se trataba de Linux, y era software Libre
<pcapeluto> que no podíamos venderlo 
<pcapeluto> y la pregunta fue..... ¿pero esto es para regalar?
<pcapeluto> evidentemente que mi explicación no resultó muy convincente
<pcapeluto> así que le mencioné algunas palabras clave 
<pcapeluto> Esto tiene Software Educativo 
<pcapeluto> Como el de la Ceibalita
<pcapeluto> La Ceibalita tiene Linux
<pcapeluto> y ella puso el dedo sobre la palabra Linux de la hoja del despachante 
<pcapeluto> entonces comprendió de que se trataba 
<pcapeluto> y la entregó libre de impuestos la caja 
<pcapeluto> Solo asoció la palabra Educativo, Ceibalita y que en la hoja aparecía la palabra Linux 
<pcapeluto> que debe haber escuchado de alguno de los gurices
<EduardoR> como dije mientras te desconectastes
<EduardoR> por eso hay que usar nuevas palabras como "reducir la brecha digital", es para "crear una nueva cultura de software legal"
<EduardoR> estoy viendo el afiche
<pcapeluto> Bien... si, me di cuenta luego que el pinche roter se desconectó
<pcapeluto> Hay que hacer algo con el tema del Marqueting si
<pcapeluto> Es más... creo que debemos tener Marqueting
<pcapeluto> algo que al Software Libre y las comunidades en si les falta
<pcapeluto> Ya regreso
<EduardoR> por eso quiero integrar a gente del centro de diseño
<EduardoR> instalando inkscape y gimp de ppa para natty 64 :P
<virusuy> opa, encontre un paquete para actualizar :-D
<virusuy> vamos a ver si puedo empaquetar
<virusuy> crucen los dedos
<virusuy> bueh no salio nada
<virusuy> con natty le voy a dar al packaging
<magu42> buenas noches 
#ubuntu-uy 2011-04-21
<pcapeluto> que tal virusuy?
<pcapeluto> Debería dejarte editar la página
<pcapeluto> recién modifiqué el texto para incluir tus enlaces y no me hizo problema
<pcapeluto> jelou eduardor
<EduardoR> hola
<EduardoR> baje 4 veces las capturas de pantalla y al final, logré que el archivo estuviera bien
<EduardoR> bajaba muy lento y se cortaba
<pcapeluto> Si, el servidor se cae
<pcapeluto> a mi me costo pila subirlas
<pcapeluto> Incluso editar la wiki
<EduardoR> bueno, te sugiero una cosita
<pcapeluto> decime
<EduardoR> agregar una captura con un pendrive
<EduardoR> y el botón derecho, para sacarlo en forma segura
<EduardoR> te digo que la 12, la de boton derecho sobre Aplicaciones, no la conocía
<pcapeluto> ah si si.... es que la idea es que se agreguen mas capturas
<virusuy> pcapeluto: recien llegue
<EduardoR> y Archivos también
<virusuy> pcapeluto: lesite lo que traduci ?
<EduardoR> pero hacela con el mismo estilo, 
<pcapeluto> Por eso puse las "condiciones" para hacerlas, así todas son iguales
<pcapeluto> So si virusuy
<pcapeluto> ya vi y estoy poniendo los enlaces
<pcapeluto> deberías poder editar la wiki también
<virusuy> voy a ver eso
<pcapeluto> Que les parece la idea de la guía práctica?
<pcapeluto> virusuy: arriba a la izquierda en el menú de la Wiki tenés el enlace que te permite Editar
<virusuy> ahhh jajajaja
<virusuy> que nabo que soy jajajaja
<virusuy> mal yo pablo, disculpa la joda
<pcapeluto>     Editar
<virusuy> sobre la guia, me parece genial, se podria inclusive generar un PDF y redistribuirlo
<pcapeluto>     Información
<pcapeluto>     Suscribirse
<pcapeluto>     Adjuntos
<pcapeluto>     Ubuntu Wiki
<pcapeluto>     usuario de la Wiki
<pcapeluto>     Salir
<pcapeluto>     Help
<virusuy> si si, lo encontre
<pcapeluto> La idea final es poder compilar todo el contenido en un PDF para repartirlo
<pcapeluto> si se puede mandar imprimir y armar un librillo mejor
<virusuy> estaria genial
<virusuy> che, quien arma los @ubuntu.org.uy
<virusuy> ?? yo quiero uno
<pcapeluto> Tenés que pedirle a julin
<pcapeluto> o mandarle un correo al admin
<pcapeluto> jejeje
<EduardoR> que carajo es DASH
<EduardoR> ta feo de traducir
<EduardoR> lo de Editar, me lo han preguntado, es tan evidente que nadie lo ve :P
<virusuy> salado
<pcapeluto> Si mal...  de primera también me costó
<EduardoR> DAsh es la pantalla negra, no?
<pcapeluto> lo de Dash es lo más extraño de Unity
<EduardoR> en la define:dash encontre "a quick run"
<pcapeluto> la pantalla negra son los Lens
<pcapeluto> que se traduce como Lentes
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJA
<EduardoR> jajaja
<pcapeluto> Están refumados los desarrolladores
<virusuy> los lens serian como los "buscadores"
<pcapeluto> seguro legalizaron la mariguana en Canonical
<EduardoR> lupas
<virusuy> claro
<virusuy> lupas seria lo mas parecido
<pcapeluto> Si, pero el problema es que la gente siempre los va a encontrar como Lens y Dash
<virusuy> seguro ?
<virusuy> en la beta2
<virusuy> esta traducido ?
<EduardoR> TEnesh razón
<pcapeluto> Son terminos que no se traducirían creo
<pcapeluto> Es como supercalifragilisticoespialidoso... no tiene traducción a otros idiomas
<EduardoR> yo estoy jugando a clonar particiones por ssh
<EduardoR> acabo de clonar una Acer ONE nueva
<virusuy> EduardoR: +1
<EduardoR> y le rompí el 7
<EduardoR> pero la recuperación iba a demorar mucho, y en eso me llamo el dueño, y le pregunté si quería, y me dijo "SOLO UBUNTU"
<pcapeluto> Yo estoy bajando la ISO del Beta2 para armar un pendrive y ponerle a mi netbook, hace unos minutos arreglé el transformador así que ahora puedo prenderlo
<EduardoR> es del tipo que sería auspiciante 
<EduardoR> puso $4000 para FLisol
<virusuy> yo en cualqiuer momento me compro un cel con android
<virusuy> voy a romper todo con eso
<pcapeluto> ja... mi mujer se compró uno
<pcapeluto> está muy bueno
<virusuy> pcapeluto: que cel ?
<EduardoR> hay que definir que plastificar
<virusuy> cuanto le dol io?
<virusuy> PLASTIFICAME LA CEDULA !!!
<pcapeluto> un Sony Ericson experia X10 mini, es chiquito pero tiene de todo 
<EduardoR> es por lo de hacer mousepads
<pcapeluto> que querés plastificar eduardor?
<pcapeluto> Ahhhh
<EduardoR> el paga la imprenta en offset, 
<pcapeluto> bien
<EduardoR> hacemos 1000
<pcapeluto> que diseño tiene?
<pcapeluto> el lo paga?
<EduardoR> y se van plastificando a medida que se necesitan
<pcapeluto> que pide a cambio?
<EduardoR> hay que diseñar un 
<EduardoR> uno
<virusuy> pcapeluto: cuanto le salio ?
<EduardoR> el pad, va a decir Almaplast en un rincón
<EduardoR> pero ubuntu uruguay bien grande
<pcapeluto> Ahhhhhhhhh noooooooooo
<EduardoR> mirá que al flisol, no le pidió nada
<pcapeluto> propaganda de Almaplast ????
<pcapeluto> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<pcapeluto> Es un Bucanero
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJAJJA
<EduardoR> y nosotros vendemo$$$ los pad$$$$$$
<pcapeluto> AHHHHHHHHHHHH !!!! usurerooooo 
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJJAJA
<pcapeluto> Me parece genial la idea
<pcapeluto> que tamaños tenemos que respetar para el diseño?
<EduardoR> tiene toda la empresa ubuntizada
<pcapeluto> Bienvenido sea.... esas cosas son las que suman
<EduardoR> salvo un pequeño servidorcito con guin2, 
<EduardoR> que usa por Terminal Server
<EduardoR> en todos los UBUNTUS :P
<EduardoR> Pero es que tiene la peste de MEmory
<virusuy> memory: -1
<EduardoR> y la solución que encontramos fué esa
<pcapeluto> seguro....
<EduardoR> Firefox, Thunderbird, Inkscape, GIMP, openoffice en Linux y MEmory en Terminal Server
<pcapeluto> Eduardor: que tamaño vamos a usar en el mousepad?
<EduardoR> bueno, eso es un tema
<EduardoR> el tipo , tiene que mandar a hacer el troquel
<EduardoR> si lo queremos redondo o algo raro
<EduardoR> el lo paga, porque le sirve 
<EduardoR> el mismo formato lo aplicaría a otras empresas
<pcapeluto> Puede ser redondo o rectangular con los bordes redondeados
<EduardoR> el hace plastificados, y almanaques
<pcapeluto> El problema es que los plastificados tienen problemas con los mouse's laser
<pcapeluto> el brillo hace que se mueva el puntero para todas partes
<EduardoR> pensamos en rectangular abajo (bordes redondeados) y arriba semicírculo
<EduardoR> tiene varios tipos de plastificados
<pcapeluto> Voy a preparar algo a ver que sale
<EduardoR> rugoso para bolita, transparente, esmerilado y perlinado
<EduardoR> el esmerilado es espectacular
<EduardoR> el diseño de abajo se ve perfecto
<EduardoR> y los opticos andan bien
<EduardoR> yo pensaba en el círculo de amigos naranga grande
<EduardoR> como el que vende es Store
<EduardoR> pero rectangular abajo y en  rincón derecho ponemos Ubuntu Uruguay y en el uzquierdo que ponga su publicidad 
<pcapeluto> Ya lo vi si, pero no me gustó mucho :(
<EduardoR> bueno, hay que hacer algun diseño que no dependa del año, ni de la versión, para hacer a bochas
<EduardoR> porque haciendo 1000
<EduardoR> tenemos para regalar
<pcapeluto> si si.... estoy viendo opciones
<EduardoR> habría que citar la fuente, no?
<EduardoR> el tipo parece ser de Ubuntu Team, pero un link, no está mal
<pcapeluto> si hay que ponerlo
<pcapeluto> incluso seguramente informarle del trabajo
<EduardoR> estoy viendo un video en español muy bueno
<EduardoR> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8RBZJyKPMQ
<EduardoR> parte 1
<EduardoR> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3S2gKE5QwM  parte 2
<EduardoR> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aM_NDG-HX5o parte 3
<EduardoR> bien cortitos
<pcapeluto> Tiene varios el gallego, hace tiempo que las vi y están buenos, muestran las novedades muy claramente
<Nahuel_> hola
<Nahuel_> hay alguien
<ElWuilMeR> Nahuel_, no papa nadie :(
<Triviox> buenas :P
<magu42> hola Nahuel_ 
<Nahuel_> hola
<Nahuel_> estoy buscando ayuda
<Nahuel_> despues de instalar UBUNTU 10.10
<Nahuel_> me pide para varias cosas la contraseña de sistema.
<magu42> claro
<Nahuel_> Me podrian decir como hacer para que esto no suceda
<magu42> se puede pero es un disparate
<Nahuel_> ahh
<Nahuel_> entonces lo dejo asi?
<magu42> convertirias a gnu/linux en windows
<magu42> es una de las cosas mas importantes que tiene este sistema
<magu42> no hay permisos por omision
<Nahuel_> ahh
<Nahuel_> no lo sabia.
<magu42> solo el administrador del sistema tiene permisos para hacer modificaciones
<magu42> en este caso ,  tú
<Nahuel_> ah
<magu42> rompe un poco, pero es importante
<Nahuel_> lo que sucede es que no estoy muy familiarizado con los SO de linux
<magu42> al igual que todos al principio  jaja
<Nahuel_> cierto
<Nahuel_> ahh
<magu42> lleva un tiempito acostumbrarse
<Nahuel_> otra cosa
<Nahuel_> para que no se quede la pantalla en negro despues de unos minutos ??
<magu42> sistema  preferencias salvapantallas
<magu42> destildar las dos de abajo
<magu42> las unicas que hay en realidad
<Nahuel_> ok
<Nahuel_> muchas gracias 
<magu42> :-)
<Nahuel_> bueno
<Nahuel_> me voy
<magu42> buenas noches Nahuel_ 
<Nahuel_> la verdad muchas gracias por la ayuda
<Nahuel_> y disculpa la molestia
<magu42> cuando quieras
<EduardoR> hooola!
<EduardoR> luciano_
<luciano_> EduardoR: aloha
<luciano_> estoy limpiando
<EduardoR> :)
<luciano_> aguantame 10 minutos que termino
<EduardoR> virus?
<luciano_> loco, IMPECABLE ese flyer
<luciano_> si
<EduardoR> arregle el pixelado del logo ubuntu:uy
<virusuy> quedo zarpado, la verdad
<virusuy> lo hiciste tu?
<EduardoR> si
<virusuy> sos un genio loco
<EduardoR> ahora quiero hacer los banners
<EduardoR> vertical y horizontal
<virusuy> algo como para meter de firma en los foros
<EduardoR> exacto 
<virusuy> voy a limpiar el cuarto y vuelvo
<EduardoR> y sacar el de flisol
<virusuy> yo estoy instalando debian en una virtual para meter ahi todo lo que sea web
<EduardoR> me chiflan que estoy en otra ventana
<virusuy> drupal y probar los theme
<virusuy> dale tranqui
<EduardoR> Todos los naranjas son diferentes :(
<virusuy> y todos los azules EduardoR 
<EduardoR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/Eventos/FiestaNatty?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=Poster11.04-8.jpg
<EduardoR> WTF??
<virusuy> aver
<EduardoR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/Eventos/FiestaNatty
<virusuy> quedo genial el flyer
<EduardoR> ahora un banner
<EduardoR> el horario no está definido!!!!
<virusuy> uhhh!!!!
<virusuy> mail urgente
<virusuy> yo estoy intalando drupal
<EduardoR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/Eventos/FiestaNatty?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Banner1104-2.png
<EduardoR> otra vez, el horario no es ese!!!!
<EduardoR> que le pongo?
<EduardoR> 14 a 18
<EduardoR> ??
#ubuntu-uy 2011-04-22
<EduardoR> ya salieron 2 banners
<EduardoR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/Eventos/FiestaNatty?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Banner1104-2.png
<EduardoR> y el vertical
<EduardoR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/Eventos/FiestaNatty?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Banner1104-v3.png
<EduardoR> es ancho
<EduardoR> lo voy a afinar un poco
<EduardoR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/Eventos/FiestaNatty
<virusuy> EduardoR: la posta
<EduardoR> jaja
<EduardoR> estoy repodrido de ver ballenas
<EduardoR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/Eventos/FiestaNatty
<EduardoR> y ahora a sacar el banner de flisol
<virusuy> genial
<EduardoR> quedó muy grande???? http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/
<EduardoR> está dentro de los parámetros de apretuje general del sitio?
<EduardoR> virusuy magu42 opinen como quedó en la página principal
<magu42> huy  no la vi.   voy
<magu42> EduardoR,  exelente.
<EduardoR> pero no tiene link a ningún lado
<EduardoR> al poster?
<EduardoR> lo mando al poster
<magu42> en realidad deberia ir linkeado a una entrada de blog con la explicación  del evento, no?
<magu42> de momento estatico  va bien 
<EduardoR> ahora va al poster
<EduardoR> podría ir a la wiki
<EduardoR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/Eventos/FiestaNatty
<magu42> también
<luciano-natty-VM> :-D
<EduardoR> hecho!
<magu42> luciano-natty-VM,  que nick!!!
<luciano-natty-VM> magu42, jajajaja
<luciano-natty-VM> soy yo, que estoy en natty en la virtual machine
<luciano-natty-VM> re expresivo
<luciano-natty-VM> ta apago esta VM vuelvo a 10.10
<EduardoR> no era un Debian?
<luciano-natty-VM> son dos
<magu42> virusuy, andás como loco!
<virusuy> aca rompiendo las bolas con natty
<virusuy> pero medio engripado
<EduardoR> hay un frio de mierda
<EduardoR> hoy descubrí el botón derecho sobre el boton de aplicaciones, jaja
<EduardoR> y sobre Archivos y carpetas tambien está buenisimo
<virusuy> jajajaj
 * magu42 no entiende :-(
 * virusuy le explica a magu42 que cuando salga 11.04 va a entender
<magu42> jaja ,  yo la pruebo de vez en cuando, pero hace dias que no estoy en mi maquina y no recuerdo eso en los botones
<EduardoR> sobre Aplicaciones es lo mismo de antes,  Accesorios.....
<EduardoR> ya encontré el estado del tiempo. es indicator-weather
<magu42> EduardoR, se puede poner en el panel superior como siempre?
<EduardoR> y el parcelite que es el administrador de clipboard, ahora es Glipper
<EduardoR> si, perro solo los que soportan AppIndicators
<EduardoR> pero, je
<magu42> ahh bien
<EduardoR> hay que encontrar uno por uno
<EduardoR> tanto glipper como indicator-weather son los que estan en repos oficiales
<EduardoR> y el del tiempo, creo que esta mejor
<EduardoR> tiene pronóstico de los próximos días
<magu42> me imagino la cantidad de tuturiales que van a surgir  de " como hacer esto y aquello en natty"   :-)
<magu42> tutoriales*
<EduardoR> si, ya vi como hacer que el botón derecho te de opciones extras en el lanzador del panel
<EduardoR> así la primer que es NAutilus, te permita agregar otras carpetas ademas de la home
<EduardoR> y otro pique maravilloso, jajaj, con el botón del medio del mouse o click3, se abre otra instancia de l aplicacion
<EduardoR> o sea abre otro firefox, o otro documento nuevo
<EduardoR> me voy a hacer algo caliente, porque no aguanto mas
<magu42> los cambios que vienen son muchos , pero muchos en serio.
<EduardoR> vengo en un ratito
<EduardoR> si, hoy volví al viejo, gnome y cuando pulsé SUPER, no pasó nada, entré en pánico, ya no me acuerdo como se usa, jaajjaja
<magu42> somos animales de costumbres , que le vamos a hacer  :-)
<magu42> buenas noches
<EduardoR> pcapeluto
<EduardoR> como anda?
<EduardoR> vio el banner en la web
<EduardoR> seguramente
<pcapeluto> Si si l vi..... muuuuuuy bueno
<EduardoR> acabo de leer semejante cartel en la página de attaches que NO use el get, y yo lo hice 20 veces
<EduardoR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/Eventos/FiestaNatty
<pcapeluto> Si, vi la Wiki también
<pcapeluto> va quedando todo
<EduardoR> vio la serie de posavasos en FB?
<pcapeluto> Ah... no, no he entrado a FB
<pcapeluto> Me puse a toquetear mi Natty, le estoy encontrando pequeños detalles
<pcapeluto> muy buenas cosas tiene para toquetear
<EduardoR> si,  hoy volví al viejo, gnome y cuando pulsé SUPER, no pasó nada, entré en pánico, ya no me acuerdo como se usa, jaajjaja
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJJAJA
<pcapeluto> Yo creo que ya no regreso al viejo Gnome, me estoy acostumbrando al Unity
<EduardoR> es como la ruedita del mouse, luego que te acostumbrás, no hay vuelta atrás
<pcapeluto> jajajajjaja
<EduardoR> te fijaste los posavasos?
<EduardoR> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/fbx/?set=o.41077226279
<EduardoR> si el link desde una cuenta abierta vale en otra
<EduardoR> Que te parece un pack de posavasos con esos diseños
<EduardoR> ya  encontré el estado del tiempo. es indicator-weather. Está mucho mejor que el anterior
<EduardoR> y el parcelite que es el administrador de clipboard, ahora es glipper
<EduardoR> tanto glipper como indicator-weather son los que estan en repos oficiales
<EduardoR> aviso que cambie mi ID de Launchpad, y ahora soy eduardor-lanave.
<pcapeluto> Ya vi el cambio en Launchpad
<pcapeluto> lo de los applets deberían estar más fáciles de encontrar
<virusuy> buenas madrugadas
<virusuy> me hago un cafe o té y arranco a traducir ... 
<pcapeluto> buenas buenassss
<EduardoR> ok
<virusuy> EduardoR: donde estan las fotos de los posavasos ?
<EduardoR> en facebook
<EduardoR> en el Album del grupo Ubuntu Uruguay
<EduardoR> decir fb, es como decir internet
<EduardoR> si no te da este link, avisame http://www.facebook.com/media/set/fbx/?set=o.41077226279
<virusuy> osea.. son esos que dicen "soy ubuntero desde "
<EduardoR> a propósioto agradecería si fuera admin de grupo
<EduardoR> si, la saga de rectangulitos esos
<EduardoR> deberían ser cuadrados
<pcapeluto> me parece que los rectangulitos redondeados quedan mejor
<EduardoR> si, cuadraditos redondeados
<EduardoR> le tengo que preguntar, porque suele hacer de un formato con fotos de Uruguay
<EduardoR> ya tiene el troquelador, asi que es bien sencillo
<EduardoR> la cosa que guste los diseños
<EduardoR> están buenos para regalar
<EduardoR> quizás habría que poner un Circulo de amigos en un rincón
<EduardoR> o el que tiene el tero
<EduardoR> harían falta algunas alternativas de texto mas
<EduardoR> porque en una reunión nerd, varios pueden disputarse el "Soy ubuntero desde 8.04"
<EduardoR> Entonces dar alternativas
<pcapeluto> y que importa si venís del 8.04?
<EduardoR> para no perder el vaso en la reunion
<EduardoR> como para marcar el vaso
<EduardoR> claro que despues de tomar una cuantas, TODOS SOMOS AMIGOS
<EduardoR> y quedan abrazados en círculo (de amigos)
<EduardoR> que buena actividad, sacarse fotos en abrazados en círculo!!!
<EduardoR> y foto de arriba, bien complicada, trepandose a algo, jaja
<EduardoR> El soy ubuntero desde 10.10 no la publiqué, suena a soy un newbie en Ubuntu
<EduardoR> esa no la había pensado, una serie: "Recién comienzo con... "
<EduardoR> "Que bicho sera 12.04?"
<pcapeluto> Paloma plumeiforme
<EduardoR> jajaj
<EduardoR> que font era la de ubuntu , todo redondeado?
<pcapeluto> La fuente de ubuntu casualmente se llama Ubuntu
<pcapeluto> Te estaba para escribir que en el cartel quizás no fuera necesario explicar lo que es un narval
<EduardoR> es letra chiquita, no jode
<pcapeluto> y juio va con J de Julio
<pcapeluto> es 18 de Julio
<EduardoR> no señó, no es nombre propio,
<EduardoR> lo dice la RAE
<EduardoR> en realidad Julio es un nombre propio
<EduardoR> pero en una fecha va minúsculas
<EduardoR> igual que los dias de la semana
<pcapeluto> Los meses no
<pcapeluto> Igual.... toy creando el evento en Facebook
<pcapeluto> así ya lo mando
<EduardoR> siii!!!!!
<EduardoR> en realidad hay que confirmar el horario que va a ser
<virusuy> consulta
<virusuy> el horario de la fiesta de lanzamiento es ese?
<virusuy> confirmado ?
<EduardoR> yo me mandé con 14 a 18
<EduardoR> no esta confirmado
<virusuy> oka
<EduardoR> ponele un asterisco * (sujeto a cambios)
<virusuy> cuando se confirma ?
<virusuy> lunes?
<EduardoR> lunes o martes
<pcapeluto> huuuu
<pcapeluto> bue
<pcapeluto> ya ta
<pcapeluto> ya somos 5 los que vamos
<pcapeluto> jajaja
<EduardoR> yey!!!
<EduardoR> puedo ser Coordinador de FB?
<EduardoR> puedo? puedo? puedo? 
<virusuy> 7 !
<EduardoR> quiero reubicar ese logo está entre ntu
<pcapeluto> ya sos coordinador rompe cocos
<virusuy> vo, pongan mas info de lo que va a haber
<virusuy> porque la gente lee fiesta
<virusuy> y piensa que va a haber alcohol y musica a volumen alto
<EduardoR> luego del alcoohol, nos abrazamos en círculo y somo todos amígos , lalala
<EduardoR> y nos sacamos foto de arriba
<virusuy> jajajja
<pcapeluto> jajajajja
<virusuy> bue, vamos a lo importante, a donde vamos cuando termine ?
<virusuy> a donde vamos a comer y tomar
<virusuy> ??
<pcapeluto> FB no permite mucha más info
<pcapeluto> Cualquier bar
<pcapeluto> clásica muzarella y cerveza/refresco
<virusuy> seee!
<virusuy> y WIFI !!!!!!!
<virusuy> por el amor de dios.. quiero wifi !!!!
<EduardoR> hay 365 miembros en el grupo, que lindo, uno por día del año....
<virusuy> exceptuando bisiestos
<EduardoR> para que doy F5
<virusuy> igual, de entrada 7 confirmaron
<virusuy> yo voy posteando en foros donde se que hay ubunteros
<EduardoR> ya hay 8!!!
<EduardoR> va a ser un éxito
<virusuy> miru
<pcapeluto> jajajajja
<EduardoR> bueno, va a haber charlas, es un echo, cayados no nos quedamos nunca
<EduardoR> transmisión en vivo?
<pcapeluto> podemos hacerla? hay internet?
<EduardoR> mucha
<virusuy> Es bueno que haya internet
<EduardoR> creo que ADSL comercial 3000/500
<EduardoR> la gran duda es si hacemos installfest
<EduardoR> porque poder se puede
<EduardoR> de hecho me encantarí mostrar le clonezilada 
<EduardoR> este teclado tiene faltas de orrtografia
<pcapeluto> jajajajja
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> bueh ya postie el flyer en 1 foro que tiene varios ubunteros
<virusuy> voy por otro 
<virusuy> listo
<virusuy> me fui a dormir, mañana pienso algun tema interesante para dar en la release party
<virusuy> nos hablamos!
<virusuy> buenas noches !
#ubuntu-uy 2011-04-23
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<PabloRubianes> tanto tiempo
<virusuy> como andas PabloRubianes 
 * virusuy se esta rompiendo la boca con una picadita y cerveza
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: cambia el topic del canal al link a la fiesta de lanzamiento
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, eso estaba por hacer
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: como pasaste las vacaciones ?
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, re bien!
<virusuy> a donde te fuiste?
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, a colonia
<PabloRubianes> estuve del lunes hasta ayer de tarde
<virusuy> buenisimo
<virusuy> viste que esta el evento de la fiesta de lanzamiento en facebook
<virusuy> con buena aceptacion, como 60 personas
* PabloRubianes changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Oficial Uruguayo - www.ubuntu.org.uy - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam -- Reuniones Lunes 22:00 (UTC -3) // FIESTA LANZAMIENTO UBUNTU 11.04 EL 7 DE MAYO http://bit.ly/gsFx4O
<PabloRubianes> quedo
<PabloRubianes> no vi nada
<PabloRubianes> toy viendo todo lo que paso estos dias
<PabloRubianes> estuvieron a full el poster esta inpecable y los banners
<virusuy> salado
<virusuy> se paso EduardoR
<virusuy> che, charla de que me habias dicho que diera ?
<PabloRubianes> Ubuntu en el trabajo o en un entorno productivo
<PabloRubianes> me parecio que eras el que mejor lo puede decir
<PabloRubianes> o pablo tambien
<PabloRubianes> pero tienen experiencia en eso
<virusuy> pero explicar que
<virusuy> osea.. como usar ubuntu en el tabajo, o que ?
<PabloRubianes> que se puede usar 
<virusuy> ahi va
<virusuy> lo mio podria enfocalo mas sobre sistemas
<PabloRubianes> no se como para dar la idea de que se puede cambair
<PabloRubianes> cambier
<PabloRubianes> cambiar...
<virusuy> claro
<PabloRubianes> si el lunes hay que ver lo de las charlas...
<PabloRubianes> y lo de los medios
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, ta buena la idea de lo de la pagina de internet, la que tenemos esta muy recargada
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: exacto
<virusuy> vos viste la web de ubuntu-uk ?
<PabloRubianes> parecen dll de windows... :P
<PabloRubianes> ta buena lo mejor es que carga rapido
<PabloRubianes> para mi se pueden sacar pila de cosas
<PabloRubianes> el blog mandarlo para otra pagina aparte
<virusuy> eso lo que yo opinaba
<virusuy> la web inicial con noticias posteaas por algunos pocos
<virusuy> y blogs en otro lado
<virusuy> tambien incrustar el googlemap donde podamos indicar (con el logito de ubuntu) en donde vivimos, para que si alguien precisa ayuda, podamos ir a dar una mano
<virusuy> de onda... digamos
<PabloRubianes> si o la ciudad en uruguay
<PabloRubianes> para no dar direcciones...
<PabloRubianes> es mas
<PabloRubianes> eso ya lo tenemos
<PabloRubianes> en launchpad esta
<PabloRubianes> en el team
<virusuy> para no dar direcciones ponemos el icono en la esquina del barrio
<virusuy> y cuando clickeas te diga nombre y mail
<PabloRubianes> pero en launchpad esta eso
<PabloRubianes> creo que se puede usar ese mapa
<virusuy> claro
<virusuy> integrarlo en el sitio
<PabloRubianes> si 
<virusuy> dejarlo con la info minima y necesaria
<virusuy> o reorganizarla mejor
<virusuy> porque hoy esta muy desordenado
<PabloRubianes> pero el home tiene que tener menos cosas
<virusuy> si, eso es necesario
<virusuy> no se si hoy por hoy esta integrado, pero login al sitio con launchpad account
<PabloRubianes> sobretodo porque tarda pila en cargar la pagina
<PabloRubianes> si esta pero como que te hace otro perfil
<virusuy> mientras menos carge, mas a mano este la informacion y mas vistoza sea, MEJO
<virusuy> MEJOR
<PabloRubianes> tendriamos que empezar de nuevo con los perfiles de ubuntu uy para tener eso en orden
<virusuy> y bueh, si es para bien
<PabloRubianes> eso lo tendriamos que ver en las reuniones que se hagan presenciales
<PabloRubianes> para estar todos deacuerdo
<PabloRubianes> despues cuando quiero hacer lo del foro quedo solo y me dicen que esta en ingles :P
<PabloRubianes> ahora el sitio tiene pila de usuarios muertos como que seria mejor tener eso limpio
<virusuy> sep
<virusuy> bueh, despues organizamos una reunion presencial
<virusuy> ueh, el mes que viene voy a ver si puedo comprarme un cell con android
<virusuy> le meto ubuntu 1
<virusuy> y sincronizo la musica
<PabloRubianes> si y los contactos
<PabloRubianes> y tomboy
<PabloRubianes> cuando cambie de cel voy a por uno con android
<PabloRubianes> ya estamos en loco.ubuntu.com... evento confirmado
<virusuy> buenisimo !
<PabloRubianes> ya vuelvo...
<PabloRubianes> como y vengo
<virusuy> vaya!
<virusuy> creo que voy a solucionar un bitesize en update-manage
<virusuy> a ver si es facil :-D peeeeero despues de terminar de jugar al portal :-D
<PabloRubianes> interesante
<PabloRubianes> portal_
<PabloRubianes> ?
<virusuy> si, un juego
<virusuy> bastante interesante
<PabloRubianes> bueno yo me voy a jugar un rato al play... jajja
<PabloRubianes> ta luego... despues vuelvo que tengo casi pronto un app para chrome de ubuntu uy
<PabloRubianes> para lanzador del sitio
<virusuy> genial
<PabloRubianes> asi que creo que para ma;ana esta
<PabloRubianes> si no me peleo con los logos...
<virusuy> juajauajajauajaja
<virusuy> quise ejecutar MAN y se me mezclo con NANO
<virusuy> man + nano = mano
 * virusuy  esta revisando el codigo fuente de update-manager :-D
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: ping
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, 
<virusuy> opa, vovliste
<PabloRubianes> si volvi
<virusuy> vos usas xchat ?
<PabloRubianes> si
<virusuy> viste el icono que esta en el area de notificacion
<PabloRubianes> si
<virusuy> parate sobre el y decime que dice
<PabloRubianes> no lo tengo pera que veo de ponerlo
<virusuy> tiene que decir algo tipo "Estas conectado a $$ redes y $$ canales"
<PabloRubianes> en natty no lo tenes
<PabloRubianes> tengo el check puesto pero no hay icono
<virusuy> ah
<virusuy> ta, ni te preocupes
<virusuy> porque en maverick tiene un bug
<virusuy> te dice "estas conectado a 1 redes"
<virusuy> onda, 1 redes... seria 1 red
<virusuy> el tema es que el error es en todos los idiomas
<PabloRubianes> ahhhh
<virusuy> toy averiguando que hacer
<virusuy> si modifico todos los idiomas
<virusuy> o solo el tooltip original y despues aviso que hay que cambiar los idiomas
<virusuy> o si reporto el bug a upstream
<PabloRubianes> y mejor reportalo a upstream
<virusuy> o lo arreglo y lo mando a upstream
<virusuy> el tema es que en ubuntu tiene su repositorio
<virusuy> me voy a bajar la ultima fuente a ver que dice
<virusuy> pero antes, me voy a hacer un té
<PabloRubianes> nunca me gusto xchat... pero es el mejor... me gusta mas chatzilla pero es una tranza tener que tener abierto el firefox para usarlo
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: definitivamente
<virusuy> ami me gusta mucho
<virusuy> osea... es bien simple
<virusuy> tiene lo justo y necesario
<virusuy> ahora que estoy usando mas launchpad.. encara muchisimo
<PabloRubianes> una lastima que no se jueguen para hacer una version aparte
<virusuy> che, va a haber streaming de la fiesta lanzamiento ?
<PabloRubianes> si launchpad es lo mas... un dia que este bien al pedo... voy a instalarme un servidor aca y bajar launchpad para hacer una version privada
<PabloRubianes> si seguro 
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: yo voy a ver si cuando este mas empapado en el tema hago un videotutorial
<virusuy> de hecho, quiero armar un "Arreglar un bug en Ubuntu"
<virusuy> una serie cortita de Video tutoriales
<PabloRubianes> ta bueno
<virusuy> sabes que el error esta en la ultima version del upstream
<virusuy> mira. en FB el evento tiene 64 confirmados
<PabloRubianes> si yo invite pila de gente
<virusuy> buenisimo
<virusuy> ahh que lindo tener launchpad..
<virusuy> y su gran openid
<virusuy> bueno, bug reportado a upstream :-)
<virusuy> soy un nerd feliz
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> yo ya tengo casi pronto el app
<PabloRubianes> es medio boludo me costo lo de los logos
<PabloRubianes> pero ya que estaba los cambie en el team de launchpad y loco.ubuntu.com
<virusuy> ahi va
<PabloRubianes> listo
<PabloRubianes> ahora la subo al store
<PabloRubianes> jeje
<virusuy> najajaja
<PabloRubianes> usas chrome?
<virusuy> nop
<ElWuilMeR> PabloRubianes, buenas.! Una pregunta, no comprendo bien el proceso para pedir el correo @ubuntu.com necesito enviar un correo a esa dirección.? O no se realmente :S
<PabloRubianes> ElWuilMeR, para tener un correo @ubuntu.com
<PabloRubianes> tenes que ser Ubuntu Member, es un proceso en que tenes que demostrar tus aportes a ubuntu y un board de america te elige
<PabloRubianes> para tener una de @ubuntu.org.uy
<ElWuilMeR> PabloRubianes, si.! El 21 Octubre la membresia y pues en -ve estan dormido :( y me puse ahorita a aplicar los beneficios de ser ubuntu members
<PabloRubianes> tenes que mandar un mail a admin@ubuntu.org.uy
<ElWuilMeR> PabloRubianes, yo tengo ya de @ubuntu.org.ve :D soy de Venezuela
<PabloRubianes> ElWuilMeR, de donde sos_
<PabloRubianes> pero tener ser ubuntu member no tiene nada que ver con tu LoCo es algo personal, tus aportes al LoCo sirven sin embargo
<PabloRubianes> tenes que anotarte en el wiki de la board de america y con tu wiki al dia esperar a la reunion del board y ellos votan
<ElWuilMeR> PabloRubianes, Ya, hace 2 días obtuve la membresia: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers
<PabloRubianes> ahhhh perdon no entendi
<PabloRubianes> hay un wiki que te explican
<ElWuilMeR> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers ve el numero 3 Wuilmer Bolivar (elwuilmer):D
<PabloRubianes> es como un mail que funciona sobre otro yo lo tengo con el de gmail
<PabloRubianes> no es un webmail
<ElWuilMeR> ya por el canal irc de #ubuntu-irc me estan atendiendo para usar la capa de ubuntu/member
<PabloRubianes> ElWuilMeR, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail
<PabloRubianes> ahi explican como hacerlo
<PabloRubianes> igual empieza a funcionar unos dias despues que lo haces
<PabloRubianes> por lo menos ese fue mi caso
<PabloRubianes> y con gmail me dijeron es que anda mejor
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, me quieren cobrar 5 dolares por el app
<PabloRubianes> para publicarlo... 
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: jajajajaja
<virusuy> mandalos a cagar
<virusuy> deciles "viva firefox , giles"
<PabloRubianes> si lo pongo en el sitio
<PabloRubianes> jaja pero quedo bueno
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> yo no uso chrome... 
<PabloRubianes> bue me fui a dormir
<PabloRubianes> saludos!
<ElWuilMeR> PabloRubianes, buenas noches, gracias por la ayuda ;)
<PabloRubianes> ElWuilMeR, cualquier cosa si tenes problemas con eso o con el servidor ftp ma;ana estare conectado
<ElWuilMeR> PabloRubianes, esta bien, gracias.! ^^ lo tendre en cuenta
<virusuy> ElWuilMeR: felicitaciones por tu membresia
<ElWuilMeR> virusuy, muchas gracias ;) Cuando se une usted al grupo.?
<virusuy> ElWuilMeR: esperemos que a fin de año
<virusuy> quiero dedicarme mas al desarrollo de ubuntu
<virusuy> empaquetando y solucionando bugs
<virusuy> usando launchpad.esta gran plataforma
<ElWuilMeR> virusuy, excelente, que buena decisión, cuente con mi apoyo para su membresia ;)
<virusuy> ElWuilMeR: muchas gracias :-)
<virusuy> vamos aportando de a poco.. ahora en la fiesta de lanzamiento de 11.04 posiblemente de alguna charla
<virusuy> todo suma para la membresia
<ElWuilMeR> virusuy, estamos para ayudarnos unos a otros, yo soy el organizador de un Release Party e Install Fest en mi ciudad, lo realizare en la universidad donde estudio ^^
<ElWuilMeR> Algo sencillo, pues seria el primer evento que se realiza aquí sobre ello: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/891/detail/
<virusuy> el primer evento siempre es el mas importante
<ElWuilMeR> Regularmente se realizan en una ciudad cercana ^^
<virusuy> es el que da la imagen para el publico y para la comunidad
<virusuy> ojala algun dia pueda viajar a venezuela a dar una charla o dar una mano
<ElWuilMeR> virusuy, amen, aquí sera bien recibido :D
<virusuy> usted tambien por el sur de america :-D
<ElWuilMeR> De eso no tengo la menor duda ;) Y actualmente que hace.? Estudia? Trabaja.? Por que hay tan pocos miembros en el canal
<virusuy> Trabajo
<virusuy> administrador de sistemas
<virusuy> el canal tien epocos miembros hoy
<virusuy> los dias de reunion (lunes 22hrs UY gmt-3)
<virusuy> hay 12 o mas
<virusuy> a cuantos de caracas estas? a cuantos minutos
<ElWuilMeR> No son minutos, son horas, como 5 horas :D
<virusuy> uhh
<virusuy> de uru a ve , sale 600 dolares el pasaje aereo
<virusuy> 600 + impuestos
<ElWuilMeR> Yo soy de la región los llanos, Guarico :D
<ElWuilMeR> 600 Dolares el pasaje :O y cuanto tiempo se llevaría el viaje.??
<virusuy> pff
<virusuy> dejame revisar
<virusuy> 20 hrs
<ElWuilMeR> Un día entero.! :D Bueno tendra que ser una muy buena ponencia en un gran evento, con viáticos  xD
<virusuy> jajajaj
<virusuy> talvez algun dia que pueda ir de viaje
<virusuy> y de paso.. reunirnos para tomar y comer algo
<virusuy> sociabilizar, parte importante de las comundiades
<ElWuilMeR> virusuy, vale, vale si me parece buena idea ^^ encuentro del team ubuntu-ve y ubuntu-uy
<ElWuilMeR> virusuy, había visto usted esto.?: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-lgbt
<virusuy> veamos
<virusuy> wow
<virusuy> para nada..
<ElWuilMeR> jajajajajajaja causo polémica ^^ lo transmiti con este mensaje: 
<ElWuilMeR> "Yo soy lo que soy por lo que todos somos" Demostrando que #Ubuntu es para todos y todos son bienvenidos ;)
<ElWuilMeR> A muchos les gusto, pero otros no estuvieron muy de acuerdo :D
<virusuy> a mi no me molesta
<virusuy> soy heterosexual, pero no encuentro problemas que homosexuales usen ubuntu
<virusuy> de hecho, me parece perfecto.. son personas y tienen los mismos derechos y obligaciones
<ElWuilMeR> es cierto, yo publique enlaces de Ubuntu Cristiano, Ubuntu Women y Ubuntu LGBT y el unico que recibio comentarios fue ese: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu-ve/25065117931
<ElWuilMeR> Y uno que otros que he tenido que borrar :S
<virusuy> :s
 * virusuy is away: AFK !!!
 * virusuy is back (gone 00:00:03)
<marcelo_> hola
<marcelo_> !
<marcelo_> nadie responde?
<marcelo_> ok
<marcelo_> bye
<virusuy> como andas magu42 
<magu42> bien y vos?    virusuy 
<virusuy> bien bien
#ubuntu-uy 2011-04-24
<magu42> ya de vuelta  :-(
<virusuy> uhh
<magu42> poca pesca y mal tiempo,  mala combinación para estar el la Paloma
<virusuy> uhhh
<virusuy> y bueno
<magu42> buen viento pero ya no corro olas , estoy viejito y me da frio  :-)
<virusuy> jjajaja
<virusuy> viste que buena concurrencia tiene la fiesta de lanzamiento en facebook ?
<magu42> si estaba viendo, me llamó la atención, y eso solo en facebook
<magu42> al final va a quedar chico el local jaja
<virusuy> eso esperemos
<magu42> y eso que no ví a ninguno de los habituales, asi que sumale otros pocos más
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> hay que juntarse y armar el cronograma
<virusuy> porque si va esa cantidad de gente, tiene que ser un evento bien estructurado
<magu42> supongo que el lunes se hablará algo de eso, quedan dos semanas
<magu42> para mí habiendo local ,  lo demás va en bajada
<virusuy> si claro
<luciano_> sabes lo que estaria bueno magu42 
<luciano_> hacer charlas principales y mini-charlas secundarias
<luciano_> rapidas, de no mas de 15 minutos de temas sobre ubuntu
<luciano_> onda, uso de IRC
<luciano_> lista de correos, tec
<luciano_> etc
<magu42> o sea habria que llevar equipos , notebooks por lo menos
<luciano_> claro
<luciano_> yo llevo la mia
<magu42> hay algo en extensión ?   proyector
<luciano_> supongo que si
<magu42> yo unity va a estar en el note , en esta no creo por algún tiempo
<magu42> llevo el note si hace falta
<magu42> yo unity lo voy a tener  en el note , en esta no creo por algún tiempo  (queda mejor)
<magu42> dicho
<luciano_> ahi va
<luciano_> uhh encontre un tema buenisimo para hablar
<luciano_> seguridad en linux
<luciano_> virus, malware
<magu42> nunca fui a una fiesta de lanzamiento, no sé hasta donde podemos salirnos del topic
<magu42> pero los temas esos me interesan
<magu42> según veo la voz cantante la lleva eduardoR, habrá que hablarlo con él y con Rubianes
<luciano_> se
<magu42> por mí  le sumo lo que decís y más si me dejan
<magu42> pero no debemos olvidarnos que es la fiesta lanzamiento de 11.04
<magu42> y valla que hay novedades para mostrar,  yá he visto tutoriales , de como modificar de todo y todavía no salió  jaja
<luciano_> jjajaja
<virusuy> clear
<magu42> te faltó la /
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> che magu, cual es tu nombre real
<magu42> eduardo
<magu42> pero hay muchos , mejor magú, así me dicen hace 35 años  
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> magu por el mr magu ? el dibujito ?
<magu42> no , es una tonta y larga historia de primer año de liceo , nunca usé lentes  jaja
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> pah, se me viene colgando la web de wiki.ubuntu.com
<virusuy> hace vaaaarios dias
 * magu42 escucha http://216.123.189.13:8000 en Rhythmbox   
<magu42> blues primitivo :-)
<virusuy> veamos
<virusuy> uuuu jazz.fm
<magu42> 91 toronto  jazz and blues  
<virusuy> bueh, se me fue la patrona a la casa de una amiga con problemas sentimentales
<magu42> uhh que bajón
<virusuy> me quede con la perra que se esta durmiendo
<virusuy> sep, pero ta.. 
<magu42> yo a la mia la heché mil veces y siempre vuelve !!!
<virusuy> jajajajajaj
<virusuy> son casados ustedes?
<magu42> 18 años ya
<magu42> snifff
<magu42> nahhh
<pcapeluto> que tal gente?
<virusuy> como andas pablo
<magu42> todo bien, estaria en algun basurero si no fuera por ella  :-)
<magu42> hola pcapeluto 
<virusuy> jajaj, yo andaria en la misma
<magu42> virusuy⟿ hombre solo siempre termina hecho un pichi
<virusuy> jajajaj se
<magu42> las mujeres solas van bien , pero los hombres solos somos un desastre!!
<magu42> sucios y nerdos
<pcapeluto> Huuuu... charla de mujeres en el IRC.... que bajo hemos caído
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ solos no estamos ninguno, pero que se le va a hacer , acá andamos con virusuy desde temprano charlando de todo un poco
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> mismo
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ virusuy por eso hablabamos con daniel mato de hacer mas reuniones presenciales (cerveza pizza y nerds)  para salir un poco de casa
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAAJJA
<pcapeluto> Corran cobardes
<pcapeluto> corran de sus casas
<pcapeluto> jajajjja
<pcapeluto> Me parece muy bien
<pcapeluto> yo estoy aprovechando que la patrona y mi gurí se durmieron para hacer un instalador y su respectivo manual
<pcapeluto> del ícono Ubuntu Uruguay para el Launcher de Unity
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ vos sos mas joven con un pequeño hermoso , en unos años hablamos !!  jaja
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ me encantó ese  icono
 * ElWuilMeR alguien me dice el color del cielo.?? xD
<ElWuilMeR> !pregunta: donde veo la fecha de las reuniones irc de este canal.??
<magu42> ElWuilMeR⟿ de lo que estés tomando uo quiero!!!
<magu42> :-)
<magu42> yo*
<ElWuilMeR> magu42, LOOl jajajaja mucha cafeína xD
<magu42> ElWuilMeR⟿ en el topic cuando entrás al canal
<magu42> lunes 22hs uruguay
<virusuy> cuanto tiene tu guri pcapeluto 
<magu42> 3 años , y usa ubuntu  jeje
<magu42> hay fotos en taringa
<pcapeluto> En www.ubuntu.org.uy están los anuncios ElWuilMeR
<pcapeluto> Este.... no tiene 3 años
<pcapeluto> tiene 14 meses y usa Ubuntu
<magu42> bueno , mas o menos
<magu42> le erré como a las peras
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ solo 14 meses ?
<ElWuilMeR> pcapeluto, si ya lo estoy viendo gracias, vi el topic por sugerencia de magu42 ;)
<pcapeluto> Si, 14 meses, ni me digas
<magu42> ahi va ElWuilMeR 
<pcapeluto> Come como lima nueva
<pcapeluto> y usa ropa de 2 años
<pcapeluto> camina, corre y usa el PC
<pcapeluto> pero no habla una palabra
<magu42> ta enorme como el papá  pcapeluto 
<magu42> jaja
<pcapeluto> Cuando nació, el doctor lo primero que dijo fue... cuanto amor le pusieron a esta criatura
<magu42> jaja
<pcapeluto> 4K 800gr.
<pcapeluto> Una mole era
<pcapeluto> Che,.. tengo el ícono para el launcher de Unity bastante mejorado
<pcapeluto> y una instalación gráfica
<pcapeluto> en unos minutos lo termino de subir para que los que tengan el 11.04 lo prueben
<pcapeluto> Va con manual de instalación con capturas paso a paso 
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ hoy le decia a virusuy, ...   no salio todavia 11.04 y ya hay tutos para hacerle de todo por la red  ,  es notable
<magu42> ElWuilMeR⟿ de donde eres?
<ElWuilMeR> magu42, Venezuela ;)
<magu42> ahh me imaginé que no eras uruguayo porque  ubuntu member hay uno solo hasta ahora  jaja 
<magu42> ç
<pcapeluto> ja... si, hay pila de trucos y a medida que avance en el desarrollo calculo que sigue la cosa
<magu42> perdón se  me escapó esa ç
<pcapeluto> Yo me he quedado con las ganas de entender el concepto de Lens
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ esto de unity nos va a traer al trote este año y gnome shell  otro tanto
 * magu42 busca lens en google
<magu42> ElWuilMeR⟿ bienvenido,  hay mucho venezolano en el SL y aqui son bienvenidos TODOS!!   :-)
<pcapeluto> Si, pasé incluso por la Wiki de Ubuntu destinada a los Lens, pero el tema de su programación me costó
<pcapeluto> De todas maneras creo que tiene buen futuro
<pcapeluto> Este año vamos a estar moviditos si... hay mucho para explicar
<pcapeluto> todas las interfases ahora se despegaron del patrón "Windows" así que hay diferencias notorias
<pcapeluto> La gente no cacha una jajajaj
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ mucho por explicar!!  mucho por entender primero    jaja
<ElWuilMeR> magu42, vale muchas gracias.!! y solo hay un ubuntu members en Uruguay.?? pense habria mas, aunque anoche charle con virusuy y quizás sea el proximo ubuntu members :D
<virusuy> eso esperemos
<virusuy>  :-D
<magu42> virusuy⟿ puede ser el proximo , eso espero,  pero hasta ahora tenemos solo a  pablo rubianes    ElWuilMeR 
<pcapeluto> Yo también pretendo serlo, pero no logro aumentar mi Karma :(
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ +1
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ hay que ponerse las pilas, aunque no tengas mucho tiempo libre , se entiende, vamo arriba!!
<ElWuilMeR> pcapeluto, es fácil lograrlo amigo mio ;)
<ElWuilMeR> el karma que logre ganar 281 segun lo ultimo que vi es usando versiones beta
<ElWuilMeR> gnome3 beta, unity, ubuntu 10.10 y 11.04 beta e incluso el kernel -39 rc4
<pcapeluto> mirá.... yo había subido hasta como 70 creo, traduciendo algunas cosas, posteando bugs y manteniendo CDS-PhP en Launchpad
<ElWuilMeR> tambien es super facil ganar karma respondiendo pregunta de los nuevos integrantes en aswers
<pcapeluto> pero pasa un tiempo y se me viene abajo
<pcapeluto> Buenoooooo..... les paso el enlace para que vean mi última creación !!!!!
<ElWuilMeR> pcapeluto, pues si, ese es el problema que no puede uno estar inactivo :D siempre activo hasta conseguir la membresia y luego no dejar de estar activo claro jejeej
<pcapeluto> Ja... si, el problema es que me pasé los últimos 4 meses con una enfermedad que me alejó de todo, cuando entré al Launchpad había perdido montones
<ElWuilMeR> pcapeluto, bueno ahora pues a trabajar por la membresia.!! ^^ quien crees que la obtenga primero tu o virusuy igual tiene el voto de un ubuntu members y dos con PabloRubianes necesitan al menos unos 6 votos xD solo hay que darle vida y ganas ^^
<ElWuilMeR> Esta excelente la web, en serio esta muy buena :D uno que otro cariñito de vez en cuando es bueno jejee pero me gusto mucho el diseño, tomare algunas ideas de alli xD
 * magu42 llegó a 6 por unas traducciones y después las perdió jajaja   es muy vago :-)
<pcapeluto> jajaja.... yo espero que la gente que se ha sumado hace "relativamente poco" gane terreno así te sube el ímpetu
<pcapeluto> Yo hace tiempo que estoy en el grupo, miembro fundador del sitio
<pcapeluto> Bueno..... ya está arriba y pronto lo tengo en Launchpad también... ejejej
<pcapeluto> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/node/3090
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ vos arrancaste desde el principio con julin e iznogud?
<pcapeluto> Eso mismo
<pcapeluto> Cuando Canonical empezó a fomentar los "LoCOS"
<magu42> uuhh  desde el principio
<pcapeluto> yo arranqué a buscar si había algo en Uruguay y me topé con ellos
<magu42> zas,  el que faltaba
<pcapeluto> Y ahora estamos acá
<magu42> :-)
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJA
<pcapeluto> Jelouuuu PabloRubianes !!!!
<magu42> que dice PabloRubianes ?
<PabloRubianes> hola
<PabloRubianes> como andan_
<PabloRubianes> terminado de comer
<pcapeluto> Acá charlando un poco
<PabloRubianes> che eduardor esta con todo viste los posavasos?
<ElWuilMeR> PabloRubianes, 0/ como vas.??
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ no pudo aguantarse de entrar un ratito!!
<ElWuilMeR> animando a tu gente ser ubuntu members :D me impresiona que solo exista uno ^^
<PabloRubianes> ElWuilMeR, si solo yo :-(
<PabloRubianes> ElWuilMeR, pudiste con el mail?
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: buenas noches doctor
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, como andas?
<ElWuilMeR> PabloRubianes, pero virusuy y pcapeluto me informan que están el proceso de ser futuro miembros ^^
<pcapeluto> huuuuu
<pcapeluto> proceso no
<ElWuilMeR> PabloRubianes, no, aun no :s pero si obtuve la capa en el irc :D
<PabloRubianes> ElWuilMeR, eso espero 
<pcapeluto> yo con ganas
<PabloRubianes> un seg llama el tel
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ que cacho de tuto,  bien clarito     http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/node/3090
<ElWuilMeR> pcapeluto, las ganas es mas que suficiente para obtenerlo es un requisito obligado jejeje  y como te comente por aquí ya tienes dos puntos, el mio y el de PabloRubianes xD
<pcapeluto> PabloRubianes se donde trabaja, si no me lo da lo paso a buscar y lo surto.... JAJAJAJAJA
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: tenia pensado dar una lightning talk en la fiesta sobre el mito de virus en linux
<virusuy> que te parece?
<virusuy> vieron que el evento en FB tiene varias confirmaciones
<ElWuilMeR> pcapeluto, jajaja que bueno que soy de Venezuela así no me surtas xD como me dijo virusuy un viaje para aca se llevaria 600$ y unas 20 horas de vuelo xD
<virusuy> eso es importante, tenemos que ponernos a determinar bien el cronograma
<danubio> hola
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ en el punto 7 creo que es "minimizar"
<pcapeluto> Huuuuu
<magu42> ElWuilMeR⟿ 20 horas a venezuela!!!   en un aladelta!!
<pcapeluto> La RAE se revuelca !!!!
<pcapeluto> ya lo cambio
<magu42> jaja
<ElWuilMeR> danubio, 0/ buenas ;)
<magu42> hola danubio 
<danubio> hola
<PabloRubianes> volvi
<danubio> una consultilla cuando hay ustream live
<PabloRubianes> yo me ofreci en reiteradas veces para ayudar a quien quiera ser ubuntu member
<PabloRubianes> la intencion esta
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: hola, soy virusuy y quiero ser ubuntu member
 * ElWuilMeR #RELOOL jajajaja
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, bueno hay que darle... tenes que hacerte un wiki
<virusuy> y me voy a pizza subte a comprarme un canadiense al plato con fritas.. pero a la vuelta te atomizo a preguntas
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: ya tengo wiki
<PabloRubianes> y empezar a poner todo lo que haces
<ElWuilMeR> virusuy, haber tu cuenta en launchpad
<virusuy> http://launchpad.net/~facchinelli-luciano
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: era joda igual
<virusuy> todavia no
<PabloRubianes> ElWuilMeR, no solo de karma vive el member
<PabloRubianes> :P
<virusuy> no solo de chivitos canadienses vive luciano
<danubio> aguante launchpad
<virusuy> tambien vivo de cerveza, y panchos
<danubio> siempre me salva con los deb
<ElWuilMeR> PabloRubianes, jajajaja pero en el launchpad veo la wiki, karma, equipos, miembro mas activo de y eso :D
<virusuy> che, mientras hablan me fui a buscar unas muzzas o un chivito canadiense
<PabloRubianes> danubio, en la fiesta lanzamiento vamos a tner ustream
<magu42> virusuy⟿ es un vago!!
<PabloRubianes> la reunion es el lunes o el martes???
<pcapeluto> Al parecer tenemos un ADSL empresarial de 3Mb 
<virusuy> Lune
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ supuestamente volvieron a los lunes , no ?
<virusuy> hay proyector ?
<PabloRubianes> entonces ma;ana no voy a estar hasta tarde
<PabloRubianes> digo el lunes
<PabloRubianes> es el cumple de mi abuelo pero cuando termina me conecto
<virusuy> que se conecte el nono por IRC !!!!!
<virusuy> che, les jode si meto a un bot aca ?
<magu42> virusuy⟿ debe pedir permiso a un OP
<PabloRubianes> un bot de que?
<virusuy> de IRC 
<magu42> como dicen las normas
<danubio> qq es un bot
<virusuy> "escribido" por mi
<danubio> que ignorancia por dios
<PabloRubianes> pero que hace?
<virusuy> maneja karma
<virusuy> banea
<virusuy> censura malas palabras
<virusuy> hace busquedas rapidas en google
<virusuy> y tira links de RSS cuando se actualiza X sitio
<virusuy> entre otros
<virusuy> te da el clima
<virusuy> te hace un cafe y funciona de despertador
<danubio> jua
<magu42> danubio⟿ un bot es un robot informatico que se usa en los canales irc para manter el orden entre otras cosas
<PabloRubianes> tiene que votar el consejo
<PabloRubianes> manda un mail a consejo@ubuntu.org.uy y te lo estudiamos
<virusuy> pah, me sono a tramite de ente publico
<virusuy> :-P
<pcapeluto> o mandá un SMS al 1212 con la palabra Bot 32 pesos IVA inc
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ segun las normas de irc de ubuntu uruguay debe autorizarlo un OP , no todo el consejo
<pcapeluto> PabloRubianes.... viste que ya tenemos ícono para el Launcher?
<virusuy> ayer reporte el bug de xchat a upstream :D
<virusuy> soy un nerd feliz
<PabloRubianes> se taro todo el xchat
<PabloRubianes> llego algo de lo que puse?
<ElWuilMeR> PabloRubianes, lo ultimo fue: 
<ElWuilMeR> <virusuy> soy un nerd feliz
<ElWuilMeR> y tu ultimo mensaje fue a las 22:52: <PabloRubianes> manda un mail a consejo@ubuntu.org.uy y te lo estudiamos
<PabloRubianes> se viene flod
<PabloRubianes> <PabloRubianes> virusuy, pero somos mejores... No se necesita mucho
<PabloRubianes> <PabloRubianes> jeje
<PabloRubianes> <PabloRubianes> el lunes que se supone que hay que arreglar?
<PabloRubianes> <PabloRubianes> lo que tenemos que tener, las charlas 
<PabloRubianes> <PabloRubianes> y que mas?
<PabloRubianes> <PabloRubianes> llego lo que puse?
<PabloRubianes> je
<pcapeluto> ja,.. vas a tener que entrar desde Windows 7 para que no se te cuege el IRC
<ElWuilMeR> * ChanServer da OP a ElWuilMeR 
<ElWuilMeR> * ElWuilMeR ban a PabloRubianes (por flood) xD
<PabloRubianes> ElWuilMeR, aca el op soy yo
<ElWuilMeR> PabloRubianes, por que no esta ChanServer aqui.??
<magu42> ElWuilMeR⟿ está pa la pachaga
<PabloRubianes> y hago lo que quiero :P
<PabloRubianes> jeje
<ElWuilMeR> PabloRubianes, dictador jajajaja
<PabloRubianes> esta chanserv
<PabloRubianes> :P
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, decia falta algo mas aparte lo que puse?
 * magu42 le gusta que haya un OP en el canal!!
<magu42> puff
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, tambien lo es
<pcapeluto> creo que no
<PabloRubianes> si
<pcapeluto> no falta
<magu42> deberia ser
<pcapeluto> ja... te respondí la otra pregunta
<PabloRubianes> al final esta decidido que no va a haber installfest no?
<PabloRubianes> solo demos
<pcapeluto> Eso lo estabamos manejando con Eduardor el otro día
<pcapeluto> aquel tenía ganas de algo de eso
<pcapeluto> pero no se como estamos de "personal"
<PabloRubianes> pa mi es un lio que no hace falta
<pcapeluto> no se si valga la pena
<PabloRubianes> para mi no lo vale
<pcapeluto> me parece que mejor es centrarse en las demos, marchandising y charlas
<PabloRubianes> mejor dar cds y tener demos
<PabloRubianes> las charlas serian de que tiempo? eso es importante para saber cuantas
<pcapeluto> Mirá....
<pcapeluto> huuuu
<pcapeluto> le anda mal el IRC
<pcapeluto> Huuuuu
<pcapeluto> Este Natty !!!!
<PabloRubianes> alguien esta juguetieando con mi router.... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<PabloRubianes> decia que hay que ver que tiempo van a tener las charlas para saber cuantas necesitamos
<pcapeluto> Si
<pcapeluto> mirá
<PabloRubianes> yo una doy
<PabloRubianes> no se de que
<pcapeluto> Eduardor propuso de 14 a 18
<pcapeluto> en ese tiempo tenemos que meter charlas y demos
<PabloRubianes> si el horario esta bien
<pcapeluto> Bue.... tonces charlas de 2 horas
<pcapeluto> jajajajjaja
<PabloRubianes> igual se pueden hacer simultaneamente
<pcapeluto> Si, yo pensaba como en el evento anterior
<PabloRubianes> si el de fcien
<pcapeluto> Si
<pcapeluto> ese mismo
<magu42> pcapeluto PabloRubianes se habia hecho otra fiesta de lanzamiento antes de la fcien?
<PabloRubianes> si la de la 10.04
<PabloRubianes> 10.04 en ciencias, 10.10 carmelo
<magu42> o sea uds son los unicos que tienen experiencia en estos eveentos?
<magu42> eventos*
<PabloRubianes> me parece que charlas de 45 min estan bien 
<PabloRubianes> asi hay varias
<PabloRubianes> y demos en el medio y mientras las charlas... no a todos les copa las charlas
<PabloRubianes> o todos los temas
<pcapeluto> Seguro
<pcapeluto> está bien, además podemos manejar tiempos de "Descanso" olgados
<magu42> mas temprano me decia virusuy de minicharlas de 15 minutos
<pcapeluto> o tener previsto a gente que se pase de los 45 min
<pcapeluto> eso siempre pasa
<virusuy> magu42: claro
<virusuy> temas rapidos cortitos y al pie
<virusuy> como pa rellenar espacios grandes de charlas
<magu42> de cosas como IRC  o  listas de correo
<virusuy> o como unirse a la comunidad
<virusuy> por ejemplo
<magu42> la gente no se integra porque no sabe como
<PabloRubianes> si pero de 15 es poco
<PabloRubianes> dejas loca a la gente
<virusuy> 15 fue un numero X
<virusuy> puede ser mas
<PabloRubianes> para mi tiene que ser 45 y de temas variados
<magu42> y piensa que es para unos pocos nomás , y no es asi
<PabloRubianes> ponele una de la nueva version
<PabloRubianes> otra de como unirse a todas las cosas ubuntu uy
<virusuy> igual las lightning talk son mas cortas
<PabloRubianes> otra de ubuntu en un lugar de trabajo
<magu42> sin olvidarse que en realidad es una fiesta de lanzamiento de 11.04
<PabloRubianes> puede ser una de unity
<PabloRubianes> otras charlas que pueden estar buenas?
<pcapeluto> cuales tenemos hasta ahora?
<PabloRubianes> yo propuse (11.04, unity, comunidad, ubuntu en el trabajo)
<PabloRubianes> yo quiero una :-)
<PabloRubianes> una de configurar (Gwibber, empathy, evolution y ubuntuOne entre otros)?
<pcapeluto> Redes sociales e Internet en Gral?
<pcapeluto> está buena esa idea
<PabloRubianes> quien darias las charlas?
<pcapeluto> yo puedo tirarme a alguna, puede que la de redes sociales
<pcapeluto> dejame ver
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, vos estabas con una no?
<virusuy> sep
 * virusuy is away: "partiendose la boca con un chivito, ya vuelvo"
<PabloRubianes> toy bajando el lanzador pcapeluto 
<PabloRubianes> es una buena idea para poner en planet ubuntu
<pcapeluto> jajajaj
<PabloRubianes> te voy a hacer famoso
<PabloRubianes> :P
<pcapeluto> Si, estoy tratando de subirlo al Launchpad
<PabloRubianes> que te paso?
<PabloRubianes> tenes que hacer un proyecto y subirlo con bazaar o groundcontrol
<pcapeluto> Nada, lo quiero poner en el Launchpad, pero no recuerdo como hice con los otros
<PabloRubianes> sino hace un ppa en el team de ubuntu uy
<PabloRubianes> pero tenes que hacer el deb
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ bazaar es como svn o git pero solo para ubuntu?
<PabloRubianes> bazaar es como svn o git pero no es solo para ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> lo relacionado con ubuntu es que lo creo canonical
<PabloRubianes> pero pila de proyecto fuera de canonical lo usan
<magu42> ahh bien
<PabloRubianes> todo lo que estan en launchpad por ejemplo y kde creo
<PabloRubianes> es un controlador de versiones
<magu42> si eso lo entiendo, entonces ubuntu usa bazaar
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, sino podemos hacer un ppa en el team asi todo lo que hagamos se instala de ahi solo agregandolo. la documentaciones se pueden instalar si quieren
<PabloRubianes> magu42, si
<magu42> ok
<pcapeluto> Si.... tenemos que pulir lo de crear .debs
<PabloRubianes> a mi me parece que estaria bueno que toda la doc que hagamos la hagamos usable instalandola y leyendola con el yelp
<PabloRubianes> es mejor porque no dependes de internet
<PabloRubianes> la tenes
<PabloRubianes> y no ocupa mucho
<pcapeluto> nunca usé yelp
<pcapeluto> podría estar accesible desde el uyLauncher !!!!
 * virusuy is back (gone 00:12:12)
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, que pasa si no tenes firefox? el exec? que ejecuta?
<virusuy> pah,como me salvo pedidosya.com .. no tneia un peso de saldo en el cel , pero pude hacer el pedido por ahi
<PabloRubianes> no se puede poner aplicacion de internet nomas?
<pcapeluto> Es probable porque creo que se pueden usar las variables del sistema
<pcapeluto> viste que vos seleccionás que navegador querés por defecto
<pcapeluto> me parece que eso puede hacerse
<PabloRubianes> y sabes que variable es internet?
<pcapeluto> No.... por eso usé Firefox
<pcapeluto> porque es el que se tiene desde un principio
<pcapeluto> me gustaba más chromium pero no.... 
<pcapeluto> tengo que averiguar bien eso
<PabloRubianes> si pero cuando cambias de navegador lo cambias desde el navegador
<pcapeluto> te instaló todo correctamente?
<pcapeluto> Las aplicaciones predefinidas las podés dar sin necesidad de acceder al navegador
<pcapeluto> de todas maneras el navegador modifica esa variable
<pcapeluto> así cada vez que se abre un archivo hace la llamada a la variable y no a la aplicación
<pcapeluto> eso es lo que yo haría por lo menos
<PabloRubianes> no lo instale todavia
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: Edgardo Rubianes es algo tuyo ?
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, no conosco a ningun rubianes :P
<PabloRubianes> soloa mi viejo y al hermano
<virusuy> jajajaja
<PabloRubianes> bue y a mis hermanos
<virusuy> porque es director de ANII, el ente que finanza proyectos
<PabloRubianes> si pero no lo conosco
<PabloRubianes> ya me han preguntado
<PabloRubianes> che pcapeluto para descomprimir hay que hacerlo 2 veces en el tutorial dice una
<PabloRubianes> bug!
<pcapeluto> como que dos?
<PabloRubianes> hay un .tar_.gz
<PabloRubianes> y un tar_ dentro de este
<PabloRubianes> y no me anda
<PabloRubianes> cuando minimiza queda el icono de firefox no el de uy
<PabloRubianes> tenes que abrir el dash 
<PabloRubianes> escribir uy
<PabloRubianes> y lo arrastras hasta el lanzador
<PabloRubianes> y queda
<PabloRubianes> voy a ver como modifico eso porque me paspa que me abra firefox
<PabloRubianes>  pero quedo muy lindo
<pcapeluto> Pah.... nada de eso
<virusuy> vieron cuando un caniche te coretea por al lado de la zapatilla y te desenchufa la corriente de tu notebook sin baterias ?
<virusuy> bueno eso me paso
<PabloRubianes> jajja
<magu42> buenas noches caballeros!
<pcapeluto> jajajajajajajajajajaajjaj
<virusuy> esta terrible esta perra..
<virusuy> 7 meses y rompe los quinotos
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, encontre una solucion hay que poner usr/bin/x-www-browser
<PabloRubianes> donde te instala esto? asi lo toqueteo y pruebo?
<pcapeluto> listo
<PabloRubianes> usr/share/applications?
<pcapeluto> es el archivo /usr/share/applications/ubuntu-uy.desktop
<PabloRubianes> te funciono?
<PabloRubianes> si a mi me anduvo
<pcapeluto> bien.... ya hice el cambio
<pcapeluto> probá que te abra las páginas en pestañas y no una ventana por vez
<virusuy> suban ese codigo a launchpad malditos !
<virusuy> liberen el codigo, amigos del imperio !
<pcapeluto> Estoy en esooooo
<PabloRubianes> cuando lo toco me abre con el chrome. pero si uno el menu de click derecho me abre firefox
<pcapeluto> jajajaja
<pcapeluto> Tenés que cambiar en cada menú del archivo
<pcapeluto> cada Exec
<PabloRubianes> si lo hice
<PabloRubianes> le puse remplazar todo
<pcapeluto> mmmm....
<pcapeluto> Exec=/usr/bin/x-www-browser %u http://www.ubuntu.org.uy
<pcapeluto> Ahhh
<pcapeluto> pero pará
<pcapeluto> borralo del launcher
<pcapeluto> y volvelo a empotrar
<PabloRubianes> viste que unity es una porqueria :P
<PabloRubianes> quedo
<PabloRubianes> actualiza el paquete de la pagina
<PabloRubianes> hay que ver de subirlo a un ppa de ubuntu uy
<PabloRubianes> ma;ana prometo subir las fotos del flisol al planet y esto
<pcapeluto> AJJAJA
<pcapeluto> Estoy con lo del Bazaar
<pcapeluto> Fuera de joda Unity tiene mucha cosa linda che
<PabloRubianes> si unity es lo mas
<PabloRubianes> no se como hice para usar ubuntu sin el
<PabloRubianes> para launchpad instalate Ground Control
<PabloRubianes> que te lo agrega a nautilius y es un toque hacer todo
<PabloRubianes> ta muy bueno
<virusuy> bzr branch lp:ubuntu-uy/launcher
<virusuy> me dice que no existe.. NO LO HAN SUBIDO ??????? :-P
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2010/08/05/debreate-creando-ficheros-deb-a-medida-con-interface-grafica/
<pcapeluto> Estoy en eso
<pcapeluto> perá un poquito
<pcapeluto> jajajajajja
<pcapeluto> Paraaaaaaa.... es un alpha 6 lo que me mandaste bajar
<pcapeluto> jajajjaja
<PabloRubianes> vi el post nomas
<PabloRubianes> jajja
<PabloRubianes> igual si no lo haces deb esta facil de instalar
<pcapeluto> Por el momento tengo disponible este enlace
<pcapeluto> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~pcapeluto-gmail/+junk/uyLauncher/download/pcapeluto%40gmail.com-20110424050340-u122vy7xox95wjdy/uylauncher.tar.gz-20110424050247-kjg6zx6viqbxl6yl-1/uyLauncher.tar.gz
<pcapeluto> La miércoles qu es largo
<pcapeluto> Es un asco trabajar con Bazaar CVS o cualquier cosa de esas
<PabloRubianes> salado
<PabloRubianes> que es largo
<PabloRubianes> pero bazaar ta bueno
<virusuy> solo subiste el archivo
<virusuy> no generaste un proyecto nuevo como para seguir
<virusuy> agregarle bug
<virusuy> etc.
<pcapeluto> Bue.... no se pero el Launchpad me dice que está haciendo algo con el archivo y que en 9 minutos termina
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, en el ppa se pueden agregar bugs
<pcapeluto> Si, comenzó a crearme un PPA y arrancó a empaquetar aparentemente
<pcapeluto> todo el Launchpad
<pcapeluto> pero dio un error
<pcapeluto> y terminó
<PabloRubianes> pero launchpad no empaqueta
<PabloRubianes> lo tenes que mandar empaquetado
<pcapeluto> tiene si
<pcapeluto> Pero aparte me tiró un error rarísimo
<pcapeluto> You have not informed bzr of your Launchpad ID, and you must do this to
<pcapeluto> write to Launchpad or access private data.  See "bzr help launchpad-login".
<pcapeluto> Building tree.
<pcapeluto> Retrieving 'lp:~pcapeluto-gmail/+junk/uyLauncher' to put at '/home/buildd/build-ec3165b4ee30c8f7db14a9276550d93f1431d482/chroot-autobuild/home/buildd/work/tree/recipe-{debupstream}-0~{revno}'.
<pcapeluto> bzr: ERROR: No previous changelog to take the package name from, and --package not specified: debian/changelog was not present.
<pcapeluto> RUN: /usr/share/launchpad-buildd/slavebin/scan-for-processes ['/usr/share/launchpad-buildd/slavebin/scan-for-processes', 'ec3165b4ee30c8f7db14a9276550d93f1431d482']
<pcapeluto> Scanning for processes to kill in build /home/buildd/build-ec3165b4ee30c8f7db14a9276550d93f1431d482/chroot-autobuild...
<pcapeluto> RUN: /usr/share/launchpad-buildd/slavebin/umount-chroot ['umount-chroot', 'ec3165b4ee30c8f7db14a9276550d93f1431d482']
<pcapeluto> Unmounting chroot for build ec3165b4ee30c8f7db14a9276550d93f1431d482...
<pcapeluto> RUN: /usr/share/launchpad-buildd/slavebin/remove-build ['remove-build', 'ec3165b4ee30c8f7db14a9276550d93f1431d482']
<pcapeluto> Removing build ec3165b4ee30c8f7db14a9276550d93f1431d482
<pcapeluto> Ta... lo veo luego
<pcapeluto> ahora actualicé el archivo que está en el sitio
<pcapeluto> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/node/3090
<pcapeluto> ya no tenés que descomprimir 2 veces y tiene modificado lo del browser
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, tenes que setear bazaar con tu Id de launchpad y tus keys
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, barbaro
<pcapeluto> Si, lo tengo seteado en mi PC, pero pensé que esa info Launchpad ya la tenía
<pcapeluto> no configuré nunca el bazaar de Launchpad
<pcapeluto> Yo en mi equipo registré las llaves públicas y todo eso... sin esos datos no podés subir nada a bazaar
<pcapeluto> por eso te digo que me pareció raro
<PabloRubianes> nunca lo configure
<PabloRubianes> pero hay que hacer cosas
<PabloRubianes> creo
<pcapeluto> bueno... me voy a dormir
<pcapeluto> muchas emociones por esta noche
<virusuy> que lindo escuchar tommy va a las 3 am casi
<virusuy> :-D
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<pcapeluto> jajajj  saludos, nos vemos
<PabloRubianes> saludos pcapeluto 
<virusuy> bueh
<virusuy> me muero de sueño
<virusuy> me voy a poner a hacer algo , sino me duermo sentado
<ElWuilMeR> virusuy, jejejeje descanse mi hermano, usted es igual noctambulo.??
<virusuy> no
<ElWuilMeR> mientras los demas duermen, tu estas hechando vaina xD
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> vaina
<virusuy> yo hace 1 año trabajaba con mejicanos, colombianos, venezolanos
<virusuy> y usaban mucho esa palabra
<virusuy> hechando vaina, es hacer cosas verdaD?
<ElWuilMeR> jajajaja
<ElWuilMeR> hechar vaina es molestar, joder, hhee
<ElWuilMeR> a lo informatica ser troll xD
<PabloRubianes> bue me fui a dormir... saludos
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> nas noches
#ubuntu-uy 2012-04-16
 * magu42 is away: cenando
<mmorena_> Hola grupo!
<mmorena> Como andan?
<Ignacio> Hola!
<Ignacio> somosbarrigas: Hi :)
<ratman_> nas
<SergioMeneses> un ratman 
<SergioMeneses> ratman_, 
<ratman_> jeje
<ratman_> que tal 
<SergioMeneses> ok dos ratman_ 
<ratman_> sip 
<ratman_> me deje al otro en el laburo 
<ratman_> ehehe
<SergioMeneses> ratman_, si eso suele pasar
#ubuntu-uy 2012-04-17
<Ignacio> HOLa!
<Ignacio> Hoy es la reunion?
<magu42> hola Ignacio , a que  reunión te refieres?
<Ignacio> magu42:  La de Ubuntu Uruguay
<Ignacio> magu42: TEngo entendido que si!
<magu42> oficialmente son los lunes a las 22 , la realidadad es que estamos siempre acá , algunos unos dias otros otros dias
<Ignacio> magu42:  Pero en el grupo Ubuntu Uruguay de Facebook Se Anuncio, pero dijeron algo de google + que es eso
<magu42> no veo nada en el grupo de fb
<magu42> https://plus.google.com/u/0/
<magu42> http://www.google.com/ig
<magu42> lo que talvez habia hoy es un hangout Ignacio , pero no se en que quedó
<magu42> todos entran m
<magu42> más tarde
<magu42> lunaticc0⟿ mandame el resumen que hicimos hoy , creo que hay una cuenta mal
<lunaticc0> ok, dame un rateco
<magu42> todo el rato que quieras :-)
<Ignacio> Perdon
<Ignacio> Pero me parece que son las reuniones ahora!
<magu42> ya lei tu comentario en fb y el de pablo
<magu42> no lo habia visto
<magu42> igual acá dicen a las 22 y arrancan a cualquier hora
<Ignacio> magu42:  Pero el Hangout eso que es
<magu42> videoconferencia de google
<Ignacio> magu42:  Y como me uno?
<magu42> tenés que tener cuenta en google
<magu42> yo uso una vieja de google wave y anda
<Ignacio> magu42: Ok.
<Ignacio> Nos Vemos
<Ignacio> que me voy a jugar
<Ignacio> al paly
<Ignacio> *play
<Ignacio> despues vuelvo
<magu42> dale
<lunaticc0> magu42: te mande la lista como salio despues de antel
<lunaticc0> aun estoy con la wiki no llegue a la carta
<magu42> lunaticc0⟿ ok
<lunaticc0> magu42: como era la direccion correcta?
<lunaticc0> paraguay esquina algo sin numero
<lunaticc0> el algo no me lo acuerdo
<magu42> guatemala s/n esquina paraguay
<lunaticc0> ah
<lunaticc0> eso
<lunaticc0> genial
<magu42> guatemala 1075 es por donde salimos hoy para cruzar a la plaza
<lunaticc0> ok
<magu42> lunaticc0⟿ la cuenta de las sillas y mesas está bien ,  me hizo un feo la memoria :-)
<lunaticc0> jaja
<lunaticc0> ok
 * magu42 is away: cenando
 * magu42 is back (gone 00:34:06)
<ratman_> hlas
<magu42> hola ratman_
<ratman_> como va
<magu42> todo bien , y vos?
<ratman_> bien 
<ratman_> tava jugando al diablo 3
<ratman_> jeje
<magu42> jugón!!
<ratman_> jeje
<magu42> te pueden los juegos jajaja
<ratman_> sip mas un juego que demoro mucho en salir
<lunaticc0> ratman_: cuando vas a compartir ese diablo3?
<lunaticc0> eso esta por encima del sl
<lunaticc0> por encima de todo
<lunaticc0> es religion
<ratman_> jej
 * magu42 no tiene idea de que hablan  :-(
<lunaticc0> magu42: estas perdido
<magu42> sip
<magu42> ahhh
<magu42> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diablo_III
<ratman_> yep
<danielmato> buenas noches
<magu42> hola
<EduardoR> hola
<danielmato> tarde, pero llegue
<magu42> hangout
<EduardoR> en el hangout
<danielmato> voy
<EduardoR> :)
<dylan66> como entro al hangout?
<magu42> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/e96251164ca264dff6442ed4870a0eb76be73a68
<dylan66> ok
<dylan66> entre los veo
<dylan66> pero no tengo audio
<magu42> te vemos danielmato 
<magu42> audio no
<dylan66> digo microfono
<magu42> dylan66⟿ nos ois?
<dylan66> so claro
<dylan66> pero no tengo microfono
<dylan66> jeje
<magu42> jajajaja
<dylan66> jajaja
<danielmato> genial
<dylan66> si los escucho
<EduardoR> flor de hangout!!!
<dylan66> todo bien
<dylan66> con la notebook tengo micro
<ratman_> nas
<Uricio> ratman: ping
<Uricio> ratman_: no venis a la reunión ?
<ratman_> nop
<Uricio> ratman_: okapa
<ratman_> okapa
<ratman_> que es eso 
<Uricio> ratman_: algo gay
<ratman_> sin comentarios
<Uricio> ajajaja
#ubuntu-uy 2012-04-18
<danielmato> holas
<ratman_> holas
<SergioMeneses> un ratman_ 
<danielmato> en que andan?
<ratman_> aca viendo el partido 
<SergioMeneses> danielmato, llegando de la oficina
<danielmato> igual yo
<danielmato> no voy a preguntar que partido?
<danielmato> ojo que el ubuntulo está mirando...
<SergioMeneses> danielmato, partido?
<danielmato> no se de que
<SergioMeneses> danielmato, lol
<SergioMeneses> xD
<danielmato> ahora caigo, el partido de defensor, es que soy azul para el futbol... no tengo idea de nada
<danielmato> vuelvo en un rato
<motta> buen día
<motta> sabe alguien si puedo pedir en uruguay el cd con la versión 11.10
<Ignacio> Hola
#ubuntu-uy 2012-04-19
<ratman_> nas
<ratman_> nas Triviox 
 * magu42 is away: cenando
 * magu42 is back (gone 00:46:58)
<danielmato> buenas
<ratman> holas
<damianmurana> hola
#ubuntu-uy 2012-04-20
<PabloRubianes> unimix, como andas?
<PabloRubianes> pudiste hacer algo del contenido?
#ubuntu-uy 2012-04-21
<foobar__> Hola a todos
<foobar__> desde las inmediaciones de plaza independencia
<foobar__> y en vilo por una migracion un viernes a las 10 de la noche
<foobar__> les habla su capitan
<foobar__> sera un viaje placentero
<foobar__> Gracias por confiar en Aerolineas FooBar
<foobar__> magu42: 
<magu42> como va foobar__ 
<foobar__> aca en IBM migrando
<foobar__> ups, en big blue should i said
<magu42> que trabajador!!!
<foobar__> todo sea por vivi en carrasco 
<foobar__> :-P
<magu42> foobar__⟿ carrasco es muuuuuuuyyyy  leeeeejos!!!!
 * foobar__ migration final stage
<foobar__> :-D
<ratman> holas
<ratman> buenads
#ubuntu-uy 2012-04-22
<PabloRubianes> magu42, como andas?
<magu42> ahh ta , entrá a la hora de ir a dormir!!
<magu42> jajaj
<magu42> como andas PabloRubianes ??
<PabloRubianes> bien
<PabloRubianes> terminando un dia de pintada en casa
<PabloRubianes> y viendo si me pongo a armar la charla del sabado y la pagina de la ubucon
<magu42> uhhhh que laburo jodido , el resultado es satifactorio , pero como cansa!!
<PabloRubianes> si era la cocina y el comedor
<PabloRubianes> pero ta justo en la hora de irme a vivir con mi novia....
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ actualicé la wiki lo mejor que pude , agreguen arregle lo que gusten
<PabloRubianes> mi flia podria haber esperado unos meses para pintar :P
<PabloRubianes> me fijo ma;ana. pero toda ayuda en la wiki es bienvenida
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ te vas a vivir con romina?
<PabloRubianes> si
<magu42> +1000
<PabloRubianes> pero por agosto setiembre
<PabloRubianes> tamos en planificacion
<magu42> enhora buena!
<PabloRubianes> ya tengo el excel con el presupuesto :P
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> miedo dá eso
<PabloRubianes> no
<PabloRubianes> ya lo teniamos bien hablado
<PabloRubianes> la cuestion es conseguir algun lugar lindo
<PabloRubianes> y ya veo que pasear por inmobiliarias es un garron
<magu42> dijera mi viejo cuando yo andabs en eso , si esperás el momento indicado , no lo encontrás nunca!!
<magu42> andaba*
<magu42> encará y dale
<PabloRubianes> ja 
<PabloRubianes> si igual primero nos tenemos que ir a buenos aires
<magu42> cuando es el mejor moemento para casarnos?
<PabloRubianes> vi en las paginas de colonia express y buquebus pero no hay nada bueno
<PabloRubianes> me parece
<magu42> cuando es el mejor momento para tener hijos?
<magu42> nunca y siempre  jeje
<PabloRubianes> claro eso es asi
<magu42> buquebus es el que tiene mas frequencias al menos
<magu42> y lopez mena no es santo de mi devoción 
<magu42> mil mangos aprox cualquiera
<magu42> mas 400 de hotel
<magu42> + algunos gastos
<PabloRubianes> magu42, vi que buquebus depende del horario
<magu42> un finde geek 
<PabloRubianes> lo que sale
<magu42> no tiene precio
<magu42> lo demas 
<PabloRubianes> el de madrugada sale mas barato
<magu42> que tarjeta era la del reclame?
<PabloRubianes> mastercard
<magu42> esa esa esa esa
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> de madrugada llegamas a la mañana  justo
<magu42> de lujo
<magu42> hechos mierda , medio dormidos pero con gusto
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> pero nos ahorramos el hotel
<PabloRubianes> llegamos tipo 8 am a buenos aires
<magu42> claro 
<PabloRubianes> ahi salimos para el starbucks
<magu42> solo viernes y el sabado a la noche nos volvemos
<magu42> hechos paté , pero gustosos
<PabloRubianes> yo taba pensando quedarme el domingo
<PabloRubianes> ya que estaba alla
<magu42> dale
<PabloRubianes> pero no se...
<magu42> nos quedamos 
<PabloRubianes> aprobechando el viaje
<magu42> dos noches de hotel no hacen la diferencia
<magu42> en lugar de una
<magu42> y boludeamos al mango
<PabloRubianes> claro
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ vos disfrutalo , jajaja
<PabloRubianes> hay que ver propuestas de que hacer alla
<magu42> en la ciuidad?
<PabloRubianes> porque ponele ir de shopping es al pedo, ya que sale todo mas caro que aca
<magu42> vamos del pueblo , hay de todo!!
<magu42> no es la BsAs que yo vivi en el 84 y 85  pero es la city!!
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<magu42> tenemos a unimix que es de mi edad , algo sabrá  jeeje
<magu42> calladito , pero alguna idea tendrá 
<PabloRubianes> la vamos a pasar bien
<magu42> más bien
<magu42> nerds , soft, la city , todo junto 
<magu42> sin novias/esposas
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<magu42> vos tirate los ultimos cartuchos jajaja
<PabloRubianes> shhhh esto queda en el log
<magu42> ups
<magu42> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> hay que tener ojo con el roming
<PabloRubianes> antel me fajo 150 pesos 
<magu42> bloqueado
<PabloRubianes> por el finde de roger
<magu42> como estuvo ?
<PabloRubianes> igual despues de ver lo que vi, hubiera pagado mas
<PabloRubianes> increible es poco
<magu42> guauuu
<PabloRubianes> sonido cuadrafonico 7.1
<magu42> de haber estado pink floyd , estaba ahi de una
<PabloRubianes> las proyeciones geniales, tiran un avion que le da al muro
<magu42> todo bien con Roger 
<magu42> entré al liceo con pink floyd , se entiende?
<PabloRubianes> empieza y explotan luces rojas y fuegos articiales en los acordes de in the flesh
<PabloRubianes> magu42, salado
<magu42> D+
<PabloRubianes> ojo yo soy mas hincha de gilmour
<PabloRubianes> pero water la rompio, mas de lo que esperaba
 * magu42 es hicha de pink floyd  todo junto  
<magu42> pero bué
<magu42> los años pasan
<magu42> offtopic
<PabloRubianes> pero esos discos son geniales
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ fuera de tu charla vas a estar en el stand de ubuntu en flisol
<magu42> ??
<magu42> estoy fajado con eso
<PabloRubianes> si
<magu42> anotado
<PabloRubianes> estar en el stand que conlleva_
<PabloRubianes> ?
<magu42> ubuntu lubuntu y kubuntu
<magu42> tres pc
<magu42> tengo todo medio cocinado
<magu42> con eduardoR
<PabloRubianes> en el stand se instala?
<magu42> nop
<magu42> son dos pisos dijerentes
<magu42> diferentes*
<magu42> el stand tranqui , charla con quien pregunte
<PabloRubianes> yo voy pa donde precises 
<magu42> de lujo
<PabloRubianes> supongo que estare todo el dia
<PabloRubianes> creo
<magu42> creo nada ,  todo el dia o parte !!
<magu42> todo bien
<PabloRubianes> todo
<magu42> ok
<PabloRubianes> hay que meter huevo
<magu42> lujo
<magu42> tengo este cuarto lleno de cosas para el 28
<magu42> mi mujer me hecha en cualquier momento  jajaja
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<magu42> nahhh
<magu42> todo bien
<magu42> la flaca me banca , ya me conoce hace muuuuucho 
<PabloRubianes> tengo que mandar para paysandu unos mousepads
<magu42> pahhhh
<PabloRubianes> que me pidieron algo de ubuntu para regalar alla
<magu42> no andan
<PabloRubianes> ya se
<magu42> mandalos como cuadros
<PabloRubianes> le dije es lo que queda
<PabloRubianes> y me dijeron todo sirve
<magu42> de canonical no viene nada para este abril?
<PabloRubianes> no pedimos
<magu42> que raro capeluto
<PabloRubianes> en la reunion del otro dia
<magu42> lo he estado rastrando y nada
<PabloRubianes> elegimos a daniel como nuevo contacto
<magu42> ahh
<PabloRubianes> tengo que cambiarlo
<magu42> de lujo
<PabloRubianes> porque se necesita alguien que pueda realizar tramites en horario de oficina
<magu42> me preocupa capeluto , por su salud , nada bueno le debe anadar pasando
<PabloRubianes> no
<PabloRubianes> yo le he mandado mensajes y nada
<magu42> me da miedo indagar más
<PabloRubianes> a todos
<magu42> con el tema de la mononucleosis
<magu42> mononucleosis*
<magu42> espero que esté bien , no me puedo sacar de la cabeza a gonzalito , el pibe de él
<magu42> cosa de veteranos , sorry
<PabloRubianes> si una lastima 
<magu42> eduardor le escribió a federico , el primo , pero nada
<magu42> el gigante de pelo largo
<PabloRubianes> si conto
<magu42> que andaba por todos los eventos
<magu42> ahhh
<magu42> ok
<PabloRubianes>  muy buena la juntada
<PabloRubianes> el mes que viene hay otra
<PabloRubianes> hay que meterle a eso y a las juntadas en un sitio con compus
<magu42> me  dijo eduardo que fue , juntada android   jaja
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> menos el todos teniamos android
<PabloRubianes> pasandonos piques
<magu42> yo no pude ir , mis viejos cumplian 50 años de casados 
<magu42> que los parió!!
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> la proxima estas
<PabloRubianes> esperamos conseguir un lugar antes para neerdiar con las maquinas
<magu42> la retroalimentación de esas juntadas es inconmesurable , sobre todo para mi  jeje
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ yo los invité mil veces pero shangrila , me dijo virusuy , que está cerca del chuy , textual  jajajaja
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<PabloRubianes> a mi no me quema ir
<magu42> que vago que es ese!!!
<PabloRubianes> seguro que prestamos de auto mediante voy
<PabloRubianes> un vago le digo que se venga para aca vamos juntos
<magu42> daniel me tiene marcado en el gps
<magu42> asi que no hay escusas
<PabloRubianes> si
<magu42> onda hamburquesas al carbón wifi y nerdeo hasta que gusten
<magu42> cuando quieran
<magu42> la proxima es una buena 
<PabloRubianes> lo tendremos en cuenta
<magu42> leyendo tu email  jeje
<magu42> 5?
<PabloRubianes> tus 5
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> obligado , la sigo 
<magu42> :-)
<PabloRubianes> leyendo
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ sigo en la mini lista puteando a eduardor  jaja
<magu42> en una buena
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<PabloRubianes> toy viendo
<magu42> no puteando , pero un tiròn de oreja
<magu42> que bol , que mania con la mini lista  , y yo mas bol que contesto , en vez de la lista de ubuntu
 * magu42 -1
<PabloRubianes> es la costumbre
<magu42> el martes lo veo , voy a hablar con él de esto 
<virusuy> ya dije
<magu42> zas la ficha que faltaba
<virusuy> usen a lista que es gratis !!
<virusuy> mark va a empezar a cobrar y ahi van a llorar todos
<PabloRubianes> opa llego trotsky vegaran
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: pah
<virusuy> INCENDIARIO
<magu42> como M lees esto virusuy ?
<virusuy> nada mas
<virusuy> con letras
<virusuy> una cantidad de letras que forman palabras, y las palabras oraciones
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, ayer me encontre en No Estamos Solos
<PabloRubianes> en los secretos salgo
<PabloRubianes> asi todo cara de gil
<virusuy> jajjaj si ?
<virusuy> saca una captura
<PabloRubianes> pera
<virusuy> ok
<virusuy> como andan chicos 
<magu42> caliente contigo
<magu42> virusuy
<virusuy> por ?
<magu42> como M lees el log que tiene 5´  ?
<magu42> cantame la justa!!
<magu42> dijera batlle
<magu42> que hdp , queda mudo
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<virusuy> no entendi
<virusuy> ahh como M lego el log ?
<virusuy> M = Mierda
<virusuy> es que no lei el log
<magu42> zas
<virusuy> vi el mail y me conecte
 * magu42 confundido , no sabe si creerle
<virusuy> posta
<virusuy> vi tu mail que decia
<virusuy> "luciano tiene razon (la p que lo p) "
<magu42> ahhh por ahi
<magu42> pensé que le estabas entrando a ubuntulo12  que es terrible alcahuete
<virusuy> no no, pero ya que decis ....
 * magu42 no se fia de ciertos sysadmin 
<magu42> paranoico , maal
<virusuy> jajajaja
<magu42> que digo virusuy ??
<virusuy> somos todos tremendos pibes
<virusuy> el ultimo log es de mas temprano, como las 22 
<magu42> por eso , no me cerraba 
<virusuy> comentabas que PabloRubianes se iba a vivir con la novia
<virusuy> y que estaba pintando la cocina y el comedor
<magu42> sip
<PabloRubianes> no
<magu42> virusuy⟿ chusmea todo
<PabloRubianes> el comedor y la cocina es de casa (papis)
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ yo entedí eso
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<virusuy> si por eso
<magu42> ahhh
<magu42> este muchacho es tremendo , no es de fiar , todo lo vé
<virusuy> soy como the all seeing eye
<virusuy> de los billetes americanos
<magu42> :-)
<virusuy> el ojo que esta arriba de las piramides
<magu42> medio crowler
<magu42> crawler?
<magu42> como sea
<virusuy> claro
 * virusuy sigue esperando la captura de pantalla de PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> v
 * magu42 también
<PabloRubianes> http://ubuntuone.com/08hJnMovZYdYOxVVQxObGL
<virusuy> jajajajajaja
<virusuy> a fullllllllllllll
<virusuy> eras un gurí
<magu42> ese pelo largo , tiene muuucho tiempo !!
<PabloRubianes> tenia unos kilos menos y el gato vivo
<magu42> jajajaja
<magu42> que onda rolling tenias!!!
<PabloRubianes> justo en un HOoooooooooHOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOO
<PabloRubianes> no
<magu42> onda mick jagger
<PabloRubianes> onda pelo de mierda nomas
<magu42> jajaja
 * magu42 envidia
<PabloRubianes> por no estar saltando con trotsky?
<virusuy> cuando fue la ultima vez que te acordas que tenias pelo magu42 ?
<virusuy> :-p
<magu42> no me acuerdo
<magu42> ;.(
<magu42> virusuy⟿ malvado
<PabloRubianes> magu42, no te preocupes 
<PabloRubianes> a la edad de virusuy seguro tenias mas pelo
<PabloRubianes> y a la tuya el no se va a acordar de que era tenerlo
<magu42> virusuy⟿ quiero ver cuando tengas mi edad jaja
<magu42> PabloRubianes jajaja
 * PabloRubianes los vecinos lo estan putando en arameo porque no se percato al volumen que puso el disco de Dio que encontro por ahi
<magu42> a los 21 de virusuy tenia terrible pelo magu42   jaja
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ que estás escuchando?
<virusuy> magu42: yo tambien quiero ver si llego a tu edad.
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> vas a llegar seguro , pero con una bic a mano 
<PabloRubianes> The very best of Dio, sonando ahora Holly Diver
 * magu42 malvado
<magu42> PabloRubianes D+
<PabloRubianes> pero estaban activados los bajos de subwoffer
<PabloRubianes> jaja no se escucho de shangrila?
<magu42> no , pero casi
<magu42> igual los subwoffers no son para escuchar musica ,sino par ver peliculas
<magu42> subwoofers*
<PabloRubianes> naa sabes como suena este!!!
<magu42> cuando tengas tres vias con woofers de 12 o 15 , yá me dirás
<PabloRubianes> este es medio chico pero mete y mete
<magu42> todo bien con los sub , pero no tienen toda la gama como un par de cajas de tres vias con woofer de 12´´
<magu42> de hecho acá tengo un yamaha 2.1
<magu42> que tiene menos agudos 
<magu42> una kk
<magu42> no tienen tweeters
<PabloRubianes> ahhh
<magu42> escuchar jazz o blues es tiempo perdido
<PabloRubianes> vieron que el nuevo logo de stumbleupon es una copia de Juju de canonical?
<magu42> platos no existen
<magu42> escobillas ni hablar
<PabloRubianes> https://juju.ubuntu.com/ http://www.stumbleupon.com/
<magu42> el dia que sea rico me compro un nakamishi con cajas B&W
<magu42> mas o menos debe costar unos us$ 20 0000  o más
<magu42> solo las B&W  minimo 10 000
<magu42> puestas acá
<PabloRubianes> el dia que sea rico me compro un amplificador marshall de 4 x 100 con cabezal separado
<magu42> marshal está bien para conciertos al aire libre
<magu42> buscá nacamishi
<magu42> o nacamichi
<magu42> en uru  habrá 3
<PabloRubianes> pero el marshall es pa la guitarra
<PabloRubianes> y hacer ruido
<magu42> y unas B&W con tweeter con domo de titanio con polvo de diamante para que brillen los agudos
<magu42> son cosas distintas  jaja
 * magu42 sueña con poder ponerle a su B&O  unas B&W  moriré soñando jeje
<magu42> B&O=  bang and olufsen
<PabloRubianes> jajajaja
<PabloRubianes> en mi lista de cosas innecesarias
<PabloRubianes> tengo comprar unas pcs saladas con multi monitores
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ un i7 con video pciE con dos salidas hdmi + 2 monitores de 24´´ y listo
<PabloRubianes> yo soy AMD
<magu42> ups
<PabloRubianes> a ver si podes ver esto
<magu42> jaja
<PabloRubianes> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150674295748803&set=a.111801378802.99289.748753802&type=1&theater
<PabloRubianes> esto es maso lo que quiero
<PabloRubianes> pero con maquinas mas saladas
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ no me deja verlo
<PabloRubianes> pera
<PabloRubianes> mira tu mail
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> que hdp!!
<PabloRubianes> lo conosco al flaco due;o de eso
<magu42> es lo más geek que he visto jamás
<magu42> que hdp , cuanto tiene ahi!!
<magu42> muuuucha guita
<PabloRubianes> son todas maquinas core2duo
<PabloRubianes> pero ta
<PabloRubianes> son como 6
<magu42> que hace con todo eso?
<magu42> boludea , o labura?
<PabloRubianes> My current office setup:
<PabloRubianes> #1 - 11.6" Lapdock powered by a Motorola Atrix 4G.
<PabloRubianes> #2 - 15" Dell Studio, Intel Core2Duo T6600 Processor, 4GB ram, running Ubuntu 12.04
<PabloRubianes> #3 - Dell Inspiron 530, Intel Core2Quad Q6600, 4GB ram, 2x 22" Wide Screen monitors, running Ubuntu 12.04
<PabloRubianes> #4 - Home built AMD 64x2 Dual Core 4400+, 4GB ram, 1x 23" wide screen, 1x 19" monitors, running Ubuntu 12.04
<PabloRubianes> #5 - HP EX 470, trying to get Ubuntu 11.10 running
<PabloRubianes> #6 - 47" Wide Screen LG TV with a PandaBoard running Ubuntu 11.10
<PabloRubianes> #7 - Not visible from this view.. Old 13" Dell 1ghz laptop running Ubuntu Server 11.10
<PabloRubianes> mas que nada boludea
<magu42> al menos tiene todo ubuntus
<magu42> jaja
<PabloRubianes> menos el android de la #1
<magu42> ubuntu server en el laptop , esta todo al revez  jaja
<PabloRubianes> aunque no se pa que quiere tantas maquinas
<PabloRubianes> jejeje
 * magu42 no quiere ver la cuenta de ute 
<magu42> jeje
<PabloRubianes> magu42, notaste algo raro???
<PabloRubianes> en la foto?
<magu42> nop
<PabloRubianes> tiene un solo teclado/mouse
<PabloRubianes> usa Synergy para usar 1 solo
<magu42> que hdp , no lo había notado!!
<magu42> no sé quien es  , pero tiene muuuuuucha guita
<PabloRubianes> hay gente que se las ingenia pa ser grosa
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> si igual mira que es en USA
<PabloRubianes> salen mas baratas que aca
<PabloRubianes> con lo que aca compras eso, alla te compras 3 de todo
 * magu42 sueña este año poner su segundo lcd  de 22´´  , al menos sueña
<magu42> o irme para arriba cuando temine la reforma despueś de ubuconla , y cumplir el sueño de la esposa
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> con todas sus porquerias
<magu42> arriba=planta alta de la casa
<magu42> jaja
<PabloRubianes> jaja que bien
<magu42> que se llamará , la cueva del magu
<PabloRubianes> es buena esa
<magu42> es que si ves en lo que se ha convertido este cuarto , el llamado cuarto de la compu , hasta yo me hecharía
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> tengo todo lo de hackspace para flisol acá  mas lo de eduardor
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<magu42> todo desparramado revisando que todo funcione
<PabloRubianes> hackspace cerro?
<magu42> nop
<magu42> pero anda en eso creo , solo anda dklight
<magu42> banca todo el solo
<PabloRubianes> ahhhh
<magu42> no lo vi muy animado
<magu42> la gente no se compromete!!!
<magu42> con nada
<magu42> salvo 
<magu42> peñarol o nacional
 * virusuy esta bañado, esperando la comida, leyendo twits, y tomando cocucha
<magu42> virusuy⟿ dej
<magu42> dejá los cables quietos!!
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<virusuy> se me murio la conexion mientras me bañaba
<virusuy> algun mensaje talvez?
<magu42> virusuy⟿ delivery?
<virusuy> no
<virusuy> esta el pollo en el horno
<magu42> +1
<virusuy> este sysadmin tambien cocina, poco, pero le pone huevo
<magu42> a las 2 am un pollo al horno , es lo más
<virusuy> jajaa
<virusuy> y bueno, el punk rock está primero siempre
<magu42> cuando nos veamos te voy a enseñar a hacer pollo a la sal , que viene a ser pollo a lo mas vago que he hecho
 * PabloRubianes revisa.... y si
 * PabloRubianes tenia cerveza en la heladera
<magu42> PabloRubianes +1
<virusuy> pollo a la sal?
<virusuy> pollo + sal 
<PabloRubianes> asi que el sitio de ubucon va a ser Beer-Driven Development
<magu42> virusuy⟿ no señor !!  pollo a la sal , en el horno!!
<magu42> y no digo más
<magu42> cuando nos veamos en persona te lo digo
<magu42> yo sé que lo está googleando , pero esto no te salva ni google  jeje
 * virusuy disfruta leer el CHANGELOG de openssh 6
<virusuy> Features:
<virusuy>  * ssh-keygen(1): Add optional checkpoints for moduli screening
<virusuy>  * ssh-add(1): new -k option to load plain keys (skipping certificates)
<virusuy>  * sshd(8): Add wildcard support to PermitOpen, allowing things like
<virusuy>    "PermitOpen localhost:*".  bz #1857
<virusuy>  * ssh(1): support for cancelling local and remote port forwards via the
<virusuy>    multiplex socket. Use ssh -O cancel -L xx:xx:xx -R yy:yy:yy user@host"
<virusuy>    to request the cancellation of the specified forwardings
<virusuy>  * support cancellation of local/dynamic forwardings from ~C commandline
<magu42> te voy a bannear por flood
<magu42> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> entren al sitio de ubuntu uy
<PabloRubianes> ustedes ven al punteado del fondo????
<virusuy> nop
<magu42> nop
<magu42> ni en opera ni en iron
<PabloRubianes> eduardor y la @#@$@#@#@$@#@#@$@#@$@##$@#@$@#
<PabloRubianes> bueno es un bug que se solucionara cuando tenga tiempo
<magu42> eduardor es lo más, hace deshace , pero hace
<magu42> yo ni idea
<magu42> sumen uds que saben!!
<magu42> puteenlo
<magu42> pero sumen
 * magu42 opinologo
<magu42> :-)
<PabloRubianes> el problema es que no sube nada a LP
<PabloRubianes> entonces cada vez que rompe algo hay que traerse todo del servidor
<magu42> el jueves despuès de ir a hackspace fuí por lo de eduardor a buscar mas cables y me quedé de charla hasta las 00:15 en la vereda e ellauri , me cagué de friio pero que gusto es nerdear con él
<magu42> lanchpad parece que no existe para eduardor , habr´a que darle un tirón de orejas
<magu42> launchpad*
<magu42> M  yá no pego una tecla !!
<magu42> virusuy⟿ M es lo que estás pensando!!
<virusuy> :o
<magu42> virusuy⟿ que vas a hacer en flisol?  donde te anoto?  no te hagas el gil!!
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<magu42> nada de jaja  , virusuy que vas a hacer?  soy todo oidos
<magu42> virusuy
<magu42> virusuy
<magu42> virusuy
<magu42> virusuy
<magu42> virusuy
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<magu42> se hace el bol , pero yo se que lee
<magu42> virusuy⟿ te voy a ir a esperar a la salida en plaza independencia , y vamos a hablar
<PabloRubianes> jajjajaja
<magu42> es el unico que no tengo el cel , sino lo llamaba , para romperle los eggs
<magu42> espero verlo el 28 aunque sea con esa tshirt de kde
<magu42> pensamos llevar un kubuntu un ubuntu y un lubuntu , alguien tiene que explicar a la gente que M  es kde!!!
<virusuy> ya dije que no iba a ir
<virusuy> y no voy a romper mi promesa
<PabloRubianes> iba a decir una barbaridad...
<PabloRubianes> jajajja
<magu42> virusuy⟿ no sabia , que dijiste que no ibas
<magu42> sino no te jodia 
<magu42> sorry
<PabloRubianes> magu42, deja que el martes lo convenso
<PabloRubianes> :P
<magu42> me apena no tenerte por allí virusuy 
<magu42> todo bien
<magu42> bueno , me iré  a dormir entonces :-)
<magu42> nas noches muchachos
<ratman> holsa
<virusuy> opa
<ratman> holas
#ubuntu-uy 2013-04-15
<ubuntero> hola
<ubuntero> quisiera saber como estudiar en ubuntu soy de uruguay paysandu y me interesa
#ubuntu-uy 2013-04-16
<ratman> holas
<SergioMeneses> un ratman 
<ratman> que tal 
<SergioMeneses> ratman, bien bien aqui pasando el tiempo
<EduardoR> hola
<sud0> hola edu
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, como vamos! EduardoR 
<SergioMeneses> alguno con experiencia usando bzr?
#ubuntu-uy 2013-04-17
<SergioMeneses> http://www.eltiempo.com/tecnologia/actualidad/redhat-en-colombia_12744486-4
#ubuntu-uy 2013-04-18
<ratman> holas
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola ratman 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas?
<ratman> ahi viniendo del medico
<SergioMeneses> ratman, virusuy CarlosNeyPastor \o
<CarlosNeyPastor> como te fue?
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola SergioMeneses 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como andas?
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, bein bien haciendo post de blogs jaja
<SergioMeneses> cosas del equipo de calidad :D
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo estoy enroscado con un proyecto que tenemos con un amigo y vamos a ver uqe sale
<CarlosNeyPastor> creo que sale a la luz a fin de mes
<CarlosNeyPastor> veremos
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, excelente
<SergioMeneses> ratman, y eso? la prostata?
<ratman> la presion
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, virusuy tiagoscd http://sergioandresmeneses.wordpress.com/2013/04/17/solucionando-bugs-en-ubuntu-fixing-bugs-in-ubuntu-only-in-spanish/
<virusuy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KR1xmfBrnWU&feature=youtu.be
<virusuy> en el minuto 4:23 muestra una lista de las empresas que usas ubuntu + openstack .. son muchisimas y pila de MUY conocidas
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, ++
<ubuntero> .
<ubuntero> .
#ubuntu-uy 2013-04-20
<Ignacio> Hola ;)
<virusuy> buenas
<virusuy> CarlosNeyPastor: andas por ahi valor ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> virusuy
<CarlosNeyPastor> como andas?
<Ignacio> ¡5 días!
<virusuy> todo bien, vos ?
<Ignacio> *Perón 7
<Ignacio> *Si 5!
<Ignacio> 5 días
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, haciendo mil cosas en casa
<CarlosNeyPastor> una porqueria
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola Ignacio 
<CarlosNeyPastor> vos, virusuy ?
<Ignacio> CarlosNeyPastor: Hola! ;)
<virusuy> aca, en la vuelta, viendo un par de charlas sobre SELinux
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo tengo que preparar un a
<CarlosNeyPastor> para la ubuconla
<CarlosNeyPastor> :S
<Ignacio> ¿Cuando es UbuConLa?
<CarlosNeyPastor> 6 y 7 de junio
<CarlosNeyPastor> en la facultad de arquitectura
<virusuy> ya se fue igual 
<virusuy> jajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, lo comente por si lee el log despues 
<CarlosNeyPastor> creo que soy el uniico que los lee pero ta 
<CarlosNeyPastor> detallr
<CarlosNeyPastor> jejej
#ubuntu-uy 2013-04-21
<SergioMeneses> un PabloRubianes y virusuy  salvajes han aparecido!
<PabloRubianes> que estas fumando SergioMeneses ?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, cilantro jeje
<SergioMeneses> que mas muchachos?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, que ha pasado, no he vuelto a ver email?
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, no entiendo de que hablas?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, de la ubucon
<PabloRubianes> y yo estoy esperando tu post 
<PabloRubianes> jeje
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, esta semana sale! dale por hecho
<SergioMeneses> hasta hoy tuve internet fijo :S
<PabloRubianes> lo que paso, con la ubucon
<PabloRubianes> es que estamos cerrando algunas cosas
<PabloRubianes> como el llamado a dise;os de remeras
<PabloRubianes> al final no venis no?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, no lo creo... no nos ha ido bien consiguiendo los patrocinios :S
<PabloRubianes> que mal
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si =/ igual PabloRubianes andamos trabajando aqui ya en la ubucon2014
<SergioMeneses> vamos a conseguir patrocinios para q los de otros paises no tengan que pagar mucho!!!
<PabloRubianes> ta bien
<SergioMeneses> queremso correr con los gastos de hospedaje, movilidad, comidas incluso vamos a ver si algo de pasajes aereos
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, antes de pensar en 2014 hay que hacer la de 2013
<PabloRubianes> y necesitamos difusion
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, claro :D
<SergioMeneses> sabes q si me tiene como melancolico!
<SergioMeneses> aqui PabloRubianes solo como q piensan en el flisol
<SergioMeneses> y flisol para todo... ash manada de patos
<PabloRubianes> y estamos esperando el video de colombia tambien
<PabloRubianes> fijate si pueden hacer eso
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, eso como hasta dentro de la otra semana no lo veo... como te dije aqui los patos andan en el flisol
<PabloRubianes> que lo filmen en le flisol
<PabloRubianes> :P
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, podria ser :)
<PabloRubianes> bueno me voy un rato
<PabloRubianes> despues vuelvo
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, despues te mando un mail
#ubuntu-uy 2014-04-14
<magu42> andá a dormir ratman 
<magu42> :-)
<magu42> dom abr 13 23:10:07 UYT 2014
#ubuntu-uy 2014-04-15
<calisto> ratman que tal el raspery
<calisto> ??
<ratman_> nas
<ratman_> todavia ando viendo 
<ratman_> voy a ver si hay otras opciones
<calisto> por?
<calisto> ratman_ por?
<ratman_> digamso ue el rendimoiento que le vi no es muy propicio 
<ratman_> igual tengo ue seguir jugando 
<ratman_> a ver si no es por configuracion
<calisto> y mira proba con este: http://seafile.com/en/download/
<calisto> cuando me tope con el bug de bajo rendimiento
<calisto> llegue a este proyecto y actualemente lo estoy usando
<ratman_> lo miro 
<ratman_> igual voy  instalar el 6
<ratman_> a ver que tal va
<ratman_> me gsaria ampliar la memoria del rasp
<ratman_> jeje
<calisto> encontraste el 6 entonces ratman_
<ratman_> sip 
<ratman_> no lo vi por ciego 
<magu42> lun abr 14 23:31:38 UYT 2014
<ratman> nas
<Triviox> elow!
#ubuntu-uy 2014-04-16
<magu42> tanto tiempo Triviox 
<Triviox> como va magu42 ! :)
<magu42> bien , y vos?
<Triviox> acá ando, comiendo granola, vago para cocinar y a punto de verme algunos caps de full metal :P
<magu42> te leí en fb lo de la granola :-)
<Triviox> tengo tuco pronto, si con este fresco no me hago una polenta casi diría que soy un mal tipo
<Triviox> jajaja
<magu42> polenta +1
<magu42> y si el tuco tiene un par de dias guardado, ni te digo!!
<Triviox> creo que hay puritas nomas, y yo soy más bien devoto de la presto pronta
<Triviox> con esta no se si me saldrá -_-
<magu42> jejeje
<Triviox> bueno, me fui a cook
<Triviox> nos vmos!
<magu42> dale
<magu42> abrazo
<Triviox> otro xa vos!
<Guest9710> holas
<ratman> nas
<SergioMeneses> don ratman 
<ratman> holas SergioMeneses 
<ratman> que tal 
<SergioMeneses> bien bien, trabajando
<ratman> pero descansas a partir de ma;ana
<calisto> pasame el link ratman
<ratman> busco uno 
<ratman> de ejemplo 
<ratman> estoy con el ownclud en el rapberry 
<ratman> me parece que lo lento es el acceso a la sd
<ratman> vmstat 
<ratman> procs -----------memory---------- ---swap-- -----io---- -system-- ----cpu----
<ratman>  r  b   swpd   free   buff  cache   si   so    bi    bo   in   cs us sy id wa
<ratman>  3  0      0  66984  30980 253648    0    0    97   172 1935  189 36  6 46 12
<ratman> free -m
<ratman>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<ratman> Mem:           437        376         61          0         34        247
<ratman> -/+ buffers/cache:         93        343
<ratman> Swap:           99          0         99
<ratman> para ser un equipo chico no esta tan mal 
<ratman> voy a ponerle mas memoria y menos de video 
<ratman> al no tener ambiente no creo que lo necesite
<ratman> pa no nada nada mal 
<ratman> si se usa el naveador se nota pero con el cliente 
#ubuntu-uy 2014-04-17
<ratman> nas magu
<magu42> como va ratman 
<ratman> aqui tirndo 
<magu42> +1
<ratman> y alli
<magu42> trabajas ésta semana?
<magu42> tranquilo como siempre  jeje
<ratman> hoy fue el ultimo dia
<magu42> ah 
<magu42> quedás por acá ?
<ratman> sip no planes
<ratman> salvo juguar con el rasp
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> que le has hecho?
<ratman> le instale owncloud
<ratman> pero creo que probare otro 
<ratman> es como muy pesado tirarle un apache y eso 
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> open nas 
<magu42> opennas , no sé como se escribe
<ratman> no es lo mismo 
<ratman> ademas uiero acceso por internet
<magu42> por eso
<magu42> es para eso
<ratman> cel y pc
<magu42> es un nas
<ratman> ademas contactos
<ratman> lo que esta bueno de ownclud es que deja editar archivos en forma colaborativa
<ratman> al estilo de drive
<magu42> uhh  entonces un raspberry como que es medio chico no?
<ratman> no se 
<ratman> no se comprta mal 
<ratman> pero quiero probar otros
<magu42> freenas basado en bsd
<ratman> sip he isntalas varios
<magu42> toy leyendo que más hay  
<magu42> hay varias cosillas 
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> lo otro sera probar asterix
<ratman> hehe
<magu42> uhhh te agarra helius y te gasta 
<magu42> sabe un pedazo !!
<magu42> vive de eso jeje
<magu42> aunque Asterix es para otra cosa en realidad
<ratman> si lo se
<ratman> igual lo mio es ver como se comporta el rasp con asterix
<ratman> hehhe
<magu42> helius comentó algo en la reunión de hardware libre pero no recuerdo ahora
<magu42> vos estabas jaja
<ratman> sip 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ping magu42 
<magu42> pong CarlosNeyPastor 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como andas?
<magu42> bien y vos?
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola ratman asterismo Ursinha 
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, acá, haciendo pop por ver una pelicula con mi novia y unos migos
<CarlosNeyPastor> amogos
<magu42> charlando con ratman de freenas y otros para raspberry
<magu42> buen plan
<CarlosNeyPastor> lei
<magu42> ;.)
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo hoy termine mi migracion de U1
<CarlosNeyPastor> ya cambie todo de lugar
<magu42> que es U1 
<CarlosNeyPastor> Ubuntu One
<CarlosNeyPastor> :P
<magu42> ahhh  jajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> que en la 14.04 no va a fonunciar
<magu42> yo bajé todo y borre
<ratman> a ver cierran el coso 
<magu42> metí todo en mega
<ratman> pero los archivos siguen quedando 
<magu42> no , si los borrás
<CarlosNeyPastor> Mega tiene cliente para sincronizar con Nautilus/File?
<magu42> no se 
<magu42> no uso sincronizaciones con nada , me rompe soberanamente las pelotas
<magu42> por eso odio a google y sus mugres
<ratman> por eso quiero usar algo que este en un equipo mio 
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo migre a copy y toy contento por ahora
<magu42> ratman⟿ +1
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo lo que habia hecho era montar los discos de mi maquina por ssh como unidad en mi notebook 
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero cuando se me murio el router se me fue el juguete
<magu42> si pudiara me compro un disco nas con noip o pago dyndns y al carajo todas esas clouds que nos quieren encajar
<CarlosNeyPastor> y con noip?
<ratman> es lo ue pienso hacer
<ratman> si quieres si me sale te doy un usuario 
<magu42> yo no tengo ip fija CarlosNeyPastor 
<ratman> si confias en mi disco jeje
<magu42> ratman⟿ ud es de mi total confianza
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero con no ip asocias una direccion a tu ip publica y en router te la cambia cuando cambie 
<magu42> usa router como la gente CarlosNeyPastor 
<magu42> usá
<CarlosNeyPastor> cual?
<magu42> ddwrt tiene capacidad dynamic dns
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo un ptlink 1040 gigalan 
<magu42> hay un tplink en plaza que tiene también , pero no tiene noip , tiene servicios pagos
<CarlosNeyPastor> que tiene dyndns no ip y unos cuantos mas
<magu42> listo
<CarlosNeyPastor> noip es gratis
<magu42> yes
<magu42> dyndns es barato igual
<magu42> http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.uy/MLU-416939583-servidor-nas-lenovo-iomega-ez-media-backup-center-1tb-_JM
<CarlosNeyPastor-> Noip tiene cliente gratisero te deja uno solo
<magu42> si
<CarlosNeyPastor-> Y tenes que udarlo por lo menos una vez cada 30 dias
<CarlosNeyPastor-> Por eso 
<CarlosNeyPastor-> Dyndns creo que no te da ni uno free
<magu42> tu router se conecta a él cada rato , según lo configures
<ratman> ya no 
<CarlosNeyPastor-> Siclaro
<ratman> pero creo que sale como 12 dolares el año
<ratman> jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor-> Cual ratman?
<ratman> dyndns igaul esta noip 
<ratman> que es gratis
<CarlosNeyPastor-> Claro
<CarlosNeyPastor-> Pero anter
<magu42> me compro cualquiera de éstos y lista
<magu42> http://listado.mercadolibre.com.uy/computacion/nas_OrderId_PRICE
<CarlosNeyPastor-> Amtes dyndns o 
<magu42> iomega tiene su propio soporte de dynamic dns
<CarlosNeyPastor-> Era uno free
<CarlosNeyPastor-> Pero eso d
<CarlosNeyPastor-> Si te compras un disco de red
<CarlosNeyPastor-> No?
<magu42> era free , ya no como dice ratman 
<magu42> iomega tiene un soft del carajo con todos los chiches 
<ratman> una forma que se me ocurrio hace mucho 
<ratman> es que de tu pc dejes en un servicio de esos gratis
<ratman> la ip 
<ratman> que tiene el router
<ratman> y tu desde el otro lado agarrarla y ya esta
<ratman> al final es lo que hace esos servivios maso 
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> no entendi
<CarlosNeyPastor-> Tampoco
<magu42> tu router tiene una ip dinamica
<magu42> que te dá tu isp
<magu42> cada doce horas
<CarlosNeyPastor-> Hasta ahi si
<ratman> magu simple
<CarlosNeyPastor-> Y el router te lo asocia solo
<ratman> vistes que hay lugares que te dan espacio gratos
<ratman> y un usuario ftp 
<ratman> por ejemplo 
<magu42> ahh en la pc decís , en vez del router?
<ratman> creas un programa que suba la ip ali en un archivo 
<ratman> si quieres encriptada
<ratman> luego haces otro programita que agarre esa ip 
<ratman> y ya esta
<magu42> ya
<magu42> es lo que hace dynamic dns en los routers 
<ratman> yep 
<magu42> vos querés hacerme laburar!!
<magu42> ni a palos
<magu42> este  http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.uy/MLU-416620973-servidor-nas-lenovo-iomega-ez-media-backup-center-2-tb-_JM
<magu42> Características	Soporte DFS, compartir archivos, soporte de Trivial File Transfer Protocol (TFTP), servidor iTunes, servidor TwonkyMedia, DLNA Media Server, SNMP support
<magu42> solo me faltan los 325 morlacos
<magu42> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor-> Jajaj
<CarlosNeyPastor-> Me voy a ver una peli
<CarlosNeyPastor-> Arrancan sin mi
<ratman> ok
<CarlosNeyPastor-> Hablamos en un rato si estan
<CarlosNeyPastor-> Abrazo!
<magu42> CarlosNeyPastor⟿ http://199.217.118.9:7916/
<magu42> pa vos
<magu42> me voy yendo don ratman 
<ratman> dale
<ratman> nos vemos
<magu42> nas
<ratman> nas
<ubuntero> hola como estan una consulta hoy quedaba liberada la version de ubuntu 14 para descargar'
<ubuntero> en la pagina oficial sigue apareciendo 12.4
<ratman> holas
<ubuntero> hola ratman
<ratman> siep es verdad, pera que te busco el link 
<ubuntero> gracias
<ubuntero> yo encontre esta sera la final http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<ratman> te sirve un torrent
<ubuntero> si
<ratman> supongo que de 64
<ubuntero> si
<ratman> http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<ratman> eso andara mas rapido 
<ratman> que la web 
<ratman> deben estar un poco saturadas
<ubuntero> gracias , una consulta , sos de uruguay
<ratman> sip 
<ubuntero> soy tecnico y hace años vengo preinstalando ubuntu con descargas de la web
<ubuntero> tienen discos originales para vender
<ratman> hace un tiempo canoical dejo de enviearnos 
<ratman> y siempre se regalaba 
<ratman> ahora creo que lo que hay es en la propia pagina de ubuntu 
<ubuntero> si lo se me venian llegando hace tiempo que no vienen mas
<ratman> sip 
<ubuntero> te agradesco mucho
<ubuntero> saludos
<ratman> http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=17
<ratman> todavia no pusieron 
<ratman> el 14.04
<ratman> tal vez mas adelante
<ratman> nas
#ubuntu-uy 2014-04-18
<ratman> nas magu
<magu42> nas ratman 
<ratman> como va
<magu42> bien , leyendo emails , un baño y a dormir toy cansado
<ratman> >(
<ratman> :)
<magu42> :-)
<ratman> nas
#ubuntu-uy 2014-04-19
<Triviox> Buenas! :D
<ratman> que tal 
<Triviox> que haces rat
<Triviox> aca, viendo fma :P
<Triviox> no me spoilees nada o te mato -_- 
<Triviox> jaja
<ratman> no digo nada
<Triviox> todo bien? nos vemos el sab eh!
<ratman> pero espero que andes bien de animos
<ratman> ejeje
<Triviox> voy en cap 30, recien tuvieron su primer encuentro con "padre" y edwar vio el cuerpo de al
<Triviox> me falta un trecho aun
<ratman> je
<Triviox> preguntaría en el canal flisol-uy pero somos solo 3 (y los 3 estamos además acá).. alguno desea tener acceso admin a la pag facebook de flisol montevideo?
<ratman> npi
<Triviox> jaja oks, cualq cosa me mencionan y listo, me voy a ver anime xD
<ratman> dale
#ubuntu-uy 2014-04-20
<ubuntero> hola?
<ubuntero> zcfd
<ratman> nas magu
<magu42> nas ratman 
<ratman> como va
<magu42> todo bien
<magu42> vos?
<ratman> ahi pensando 
<ratman> que maniana a trabajar
<magu42> jeje
#ubuntu-uy 2015-04-14
<ubuntero> hola
<ubuntero> soy luis
<ubuntero> necesito una mano
<ubuntero> alguien que sepa instalar elastix en ubuntu el cual lo tengo en un vps
<luis_> hola
<luis_> alguien encara con elastix
<luis_> ??????????????????????????????????
<ubuntero> hola 
<ubuntero> ayudaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ubuntero> como es esto 
<ubuntero> hola
<ubuntero> nadie ??????????????????????????????
<ubuntero> hola
<ubuntero> nadie
<ubuntero> hola
<ubuntero>    
<ubuntero>   
<ubuntero> hola gente
<ubuntero> necesito una mano
<ubuntero> con elastix
<ubuntero> alguien encara el tema
<ubuntero> o sea lo quiero instalar sobre ubuntu
<ubuntero> elastix
<ubuntero> hola
<ubuntero> alguien por ahi
<magu42> hola
<ubuntero> hola magu
<ubuntero> manejas elastix ???
<magu42> nop
<ubuntero> bien gracias
<ubuntero> alguien que sepa de elastix
<ubuntero> o sea como corro elastix sobre ubuntu, es mi consulta
<magu42> el numero uno en uruguay es heliux ferreira , pero hace mucho que no entra acá
<ubuntero> se encuentra por otro medio ?
<magu42> hace mucho que no lo veo , no sé donde anda ahora
<ubuntero> ok
<ubuntero> elastix le suena a alfuien
<ubuntero> alguien
<ubuntero> hola 
<ubuntero> alguien online ???
#ubuntu-uy 2015-04-15
<magu42> todos bots
<ubuntero> hola
<ubuntero> alguien que haya instalado elastix
<ubuntero> hola q tal?
<ubuntero> quisiera preguntar sobre el ubuntu phone
<ubuntero> como puedo comprarlo acá en Uruguay??
#ubuntu-uy 2015-04-16
<magu42> .
#ubuntu-uy 2015-04-18
<PabloRubianes> Hola
<rlerureru> hola tengto una pregunta
<PabloRubianes> Toy del celular
<rlerureru> PabloRubianes: 
<carlosan> hola
<PabloRubianes> rlerureru: hola
#ubuntu-uy 2018-04-20
<magu42> hola EduardoR , veo que te quedó conectado tu thunderbird , asi que mañana cuando vuelvas el mnav  verás mi mensaje
<magu42> que seria :  un abrazo loco!!!
<magu42> nas
